# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Գերմանիայի  հավաքական

## Deutschland

Գերմանիաի հավաքականը ԵՎՐՈ 2008-ում՝
Համակրում եք Գերմանիաի հավաքականին?

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
այստեղ քննարկում ենք միայն Գերմանիաի հավաքականի մասին…

----------


## Taurus

Իմ սիրաց հավաքականն ա 96 թվից:
հետո կգրեմ մանրամասն

----------


## Yellow Raven

Առաջ համակրում թի,բայց 2002-ի Մունդիալում ֆինալում որ կրվեց Բրազիլիակժյին,դրանից հետո կամաց-կամաց սկսեց աչքիցս ընկնել ու հիմա չսիրածս հավաքականներից մեկնա:

----------


## FC Schalke 04

իհարկե շատ ցանկալի կլիներ որպեսզի հենց Գերմանիան դառնար Եվրոպայի 2008 թ. Գավաթակիր...
ամենայն դեպս ես երկրպագել եմ երկրպագում եմ հենց այս լեգենդար հավաքականին...
ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ ....

----------


## Deutschland

Կլոզեն ու Տոնին գրազ եկան


Գերմանական «Բավարիայի» գերմանացի ու իտալացի հարձակվողներ Միրոսլավ Կլոզեն ու Լուկա Տոնին գրազ են եկել, թե նրանցից ով ավելի շատ գոլերի հեղինակ կդառնա Եվրոպայի առաջնության ընթացքում:

Սկզբում խաղընկերները մրցում էին նաև Բունդեսլիգայում, սակայն հետագայում Տոնին առաջ պոկվեց ու 24 անգամ գրավեց մրցակիցների դարպասները: Իսկ Կլոզեն հաջողության հասավ ընդամենը 10 անգամ, չնայած արդեն 6-րդ տուրից հետո նրա հաշվին 8 գնդակ էր: Սակայն հետագայում վերջին Աշխարհի առաջնության լավագույն ռմբարկուն մի շարք վնասվածքներ ստացավ, որից հետո այդպես էլ չկարողացավ մինչև վերջ վերականգնվել:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Կլոզեն 2002 և 2006 թվականների աշխարհի առաջնությունների ժամանակ գոլի հեղինակ է դարձել 10 անգամ. հնգական անգամ ամեն մրցաշարում:

----------


## Taurus

Klose-ն կարող ա ընդյհանրապես չմտնի հիմնական կազմ, ախր կենտրոնում կա Kurany:
Իսկ Toni-ն 3 խաղում շատ գոլ չի խփի, ախր Իտալիան դուրս ամնալու խմբային փուլում:

Ավելի հետաքրքիր ա թե ով ա լինելու Գերմանացիների դարխասում, միգուցե Հիլդերբրանդը, Ես Լեհմաննին չեմ վստահում!
Պաշտպանության կենտրոնում  կլինեն Մերտեսակերն ու Մետցելդերը, եզրերում՝ Լամ ու երևի Յենսեն:
Կիսապաշտպանությունում՝, հենակետաինի դիրքի համար իրար գլուխ են ուտում 5 հոգի, բայց երևի Բորովսկիին կվստահի:
ԴԵ կենտրոնում հաստատ Ballack :Hands Up: , ձախից Schweinsteigger, աջից չգիտեմ, կարող ա Odonkor, հարձակվողներ էլ, իմ կարծիքով Kurany ու  Podolsky !

----------


## Bergmann

> Համակրում եք Գերմանիաի հավաքականին?


Անպայման  :Clapping:

----------


## Deutschland

> Klose-ն կարող ա ընդյհանրապես չմտնի հիմնական կազմ, ախր կենտրոնում կա Kurany:
> Իսկ Toni-ն 3 խաղում շատ գոլ չի խփի, ախր Իտալիան դուրս ամնալու խմբային փուլում:
> 
> Ավելի հետաքրքիր ա թե ով ա լինելու Գերմանացիների դարխասում, միգուցե Հիլդերբրանդը, Ես Լեհմաննին չեմ վստահում!
> Պաշտպանության կենտրոնում  կլինեն Մերտեսակերն ու Մետցելդերը, եզրերում՝ Լամ ու երևի Յենսեն:
> Կիսապաշտպանությունում՝, հենակետաինի դիրքի համար իրար գլուխ են ուտում 5 հոգի, բայց երևի Բորովսկիին կվստահի:
> ԴԵ կենտրոնում հաստատ Ballack, ձախից Schweinsteigger, աջից չգիտեմ, կարող ա Odonkor, հարձակվողներ էլ, իմ կարծիքով Kurany ու  Podolsky !


Ասեմ որ Հիլդեբրանդը նույնիսկ նախնական կազմի մեջ չի ընդգրկվել.
3 դարպասապահներ են նախնական կազմի մեջ մտել դրանք են՝
Ռենե Ադլեռ «Բայեր» ,Յենս Լեհմանն «Արսենալ» ,Անդրեաս Էնկե«Հաննովեր», ու դժվար փոփոխություններ լինեն խաղային այս օղակում..
Իսկ այն մասին թե արդյոք կխաղա հիմնական կազմում  Կլոզեն թե ոչ, ես դրանում կասկած չունեմ …ասելու բան չունեմ Կուռանին լավ հարձակվողա ,բայց Լյովը ըստ ինձ կվստահի հենց Կլոզեին ու Պոդոլսկուն...

----------


## Taurus

դե գոնե ԷՆկե

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> դե գոնե ԷՆկե


Ամենահարմար թեկնածուն այս դիրքում միանշանակ երիտասարդ տաղանդավոր դարպասապահ Ռենե Ադլերն է...

----------


## Bayern Munchen

իսկ հարձակման գծում ավելի լավ կնայվեն Մարիո Գոմեսն ու Լուկաս Պոդոլսկին...
ըստ ինձ ամենամարտական կազմը՝
Ադլեր
Մեցելդեր
Մերտեզակեր
Յանսեն
Լահմ
Բալակ
Բորովսկի
Շվայնստայգեր
Էռնստ
Գոմես
Պոդոլսկի

----------


## Moon

> Գերմանիաի հավաքականը ԵՎՐՈ 2008-ում՝
> Համակրում եք Գերմանիաի հավաքականին?
> 
> Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
> այստեղ քննարկում ենք միայն Գերմանիաի հավաքականի մասին…


Ես միշտ էլ Գերմանիայի հավաքականի ֆանատ եմ եղել, բոլոր առաջնությունների ժամանակ։ Բալակին եմ շատ սիրում, իսկ դե Օլիվեր Կանի մասին խոսք անգամ լինել չի կարող, մի հրաշք էլ ինքնա։ եթե ինքնա խաղում, գիտեմ, որ հաղթելու են գերմանացիներս։

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Կարծում եմ այս կազմով Գերմանիաի հավաքականը խնդիր չի ունենա...
Հունիսի 8-ին Կլագնեֆուրտում կկայանա Գերմանիաի հավաքականի առաջին հանդիպումը ընդդեմ Լեհաստանի ընտրանու..
ըստ ինձ Գերմանիա-Լեհաստան 3:1

----------


## Deutschland

Ահա եվ պարզ դարձավ Գերմանիաի հավաքականի կազմը

Goalkeepers 
1 Jens Lehmann  (Arsenal,England)
12 Robert Enke (Hannover)
23 René Adler (Bayer Leverkusen)
Defenders 
2 Marcell Jansen  (BAyern Munchen)
3 Arne Friedrich (Hertha)
4 Clemens Fritz (Werder Bremen)
5 Heiko Westermann  (Schalke 04)
16 Philipp Lahm  (Bayern Munchen)
17 Per Mertesacker (Werder Bremen)
21 Christoph Metzelder (Real Madrid,Spain)
Midfielders 
6 Simon Rolfes (Bayer Leverkusen)
7 Bastian Schweinsteiger  (Bayern Munchen)
8 Torsten Frings  (Werder Bremen)
13 Michael Ballack (Chelsea,England)
14 Piotr Trochowski  (Hamburg)
15 Thomas Hitzlsperger (Stuttgart)
18 Tim Borowski (Werder Bremen)
Forwards 
9 Mario Gómez (Stuttgart)
10 Oliver Neuville (Borussia Monchengladbach)
11 Miroslav Klose (Bayern Munchen)
19 David Odonkor (Borussia Dortmund)
20 Lukas Podolski (Bayern Munchen)
22 Kevin Kuranyi (Schalke 04)

----------


## Deutschland

Գերմանիաի հավաքականի մարզաշապիկները որով հանդես կգա Եվրո 2008-ում եվ այն ավտոբուսը որով կտեղաշարժվի քաղաքից քաղաք…

----------


## Deutschland

Գորմանիաի ազգային հավաքականի կազմը՝
ահա այն 23 ֆուտբոլիստները...

----------


## Deutschland

ֆրից,վեստերման,Լահմ,Մերտեսակեր,Յանսեն

----------


## Deutschland

Ռոլֆես,Հիցլշպերգեր,Բալլակ, Բորովսկի, Շվայնշտագեր

----------


## Deutschland

Տրոխովսկի,Ֆրինգս,Նոյվիլ, Օդոնկոր, Գոմես

----------


## Deutschland

Կուռանյի,Կլոզե,Պոդոլսկի,
Գլխավոր մարզիչ` Յոակիմ Լյով
Թիմի մենեջեր`Օլիվեր Բիրհոֆֆ

----------


## Deutschland

Այսօր Գերմանիաի հավաքականը անցկացրեց իր վերջին ստուգողական հանդիպումը Սերբիաի ընտրանու դեմ: խաղն ավարտվեց Գերմանացիների դժվարին հաղթանակով՝2:1 հաշվով.Այս հանդիպումից առաջ Լյովը հարձակման գծում կատարեց մի շարք փորձարկումներ,ի տարբերություն Բելառուսի ընտրանու դեմ խաղին այս հանդիպմանը մեկնարկից մասնակցեցին վնասվածքից ապաքինված Մարիո գոմեսը եվ Կեվին Կուրանյին,2 հարձակվողներն էլ ոչնչով աչքի չնկան :Angry2: , ի տարբերություն այս 2-ի աչքի ընկավ փոխարինման դուրս եկած վետերան օլիվեր Նոյվիլը :Hands Up:  նախ վերականգնեց հաշվի տարբերություն իսկ 2-րդ գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ թիմի ավագ Միխաել Բալակը :Cool: ...

----------


## Werder Bremen

Շնորհակալություն նկարները տեղադրելու համար ,իրոք մեծ տեղեկատվությունես տալիս Գերմանիաի ընտրանու մասին...
իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ կլինի հարձակման գծում ընդգրկել Կլոզեին եվ Պոդոլսկուն կամ ել Կլոզեին ու Գոմեսին....Կուրանին այն չէ....

----------


## Deutschland

Հոյակապ խաղ հոյակապ հաղթանակ...
Գերմանիա-Լեհաստան 2:0
 :Hands Up:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Ուուու~խ, փաստորեն երկրորդ գոլը Բալլակիկս ա խփել  :Clapping:  չդիմացա, քունս սարսափելի տանում էր, բայց առաջին գոլը տեսա...
Առհասարակ բոլոր ասպարեզներում Ֆրանսիայի երկրպագու եմ, բայց երբ խոսքը ֆուտբոլի մասին է, միանշանակ *Գերմանիա* ու *Բալլակ*  :Love:  էնպես էլ ամեն երկրորդ կադրով իրան են ցույց տալիս, ոնց որ գիտեն` սպասում եմ  :Tongue: 
ապրե´ն, իսկապես, որքան էլ որ նայեցի, շատ լավ խաղ էր!

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ուուու~խ, փաստորեն երկրորդ գոլը Բալլակիկս ա խփել  չդիմացա, քունս սարսափելի տանում էր, բայց առաջին գոլը տեսա...
> Առհասարակ բոլոր ասպարեզներում Ֆրանսիայի երկրպագու եմ, բայց երբ խոսքը ֆուտբոլի մասին է, միանշանակ *Գերմանիա* ու *Բալլակ*  էնպես էլ ամեն երկրորդ կադրով իրան են ցույց տալիս, ոնց որ գիտեն` սպասում եմ 
> ապրե´ն, իսկապես, որքան էլ որ նայեցի, շատ լավ խաղ էր!


Բալլակը չի խփել  :Tongue:

----------


## Bergmann

> *Գերմանիա* ու *Բալլակ*


Մեր շարքերը ստվարանում են  :Smile: 
Գերմանիա չեմպիո՜ն  :Hands Up:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Բալլակը չի խփել


Վա~~~յ... Սերբիայի հետ խաղի մասին գրառումն էի նայել  :Blush: 
բա ո՞վ ա խփել  :Rolleyes: 

Հ.Գ. բայց էս իտալացիներն էլ են դեմք... իրանց հիմնի պես  :Tongue: 

դե հա, *Գերմանիա-լա-լա-լա-ախտունգ-ախտունգ-չեմպիոն*  :LOL:   :Clapping:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Bergmann

> Վա~~~յ... Սերբիայի հետ խաղի մասին գրառումն էի նայել 
> բա ո՞վ ա խփել


Պոդոլսկին  :Smile:

----------


## Deutschland

Հստակ քայլերով դեպի առաջ.առաջ դեպի հաղթանակ :Hands Up: 
Հաջորդ խաղը՝
Խորվաթիա-Գերմանիա 12.06.2008 ժամը՝21:00 :Smile:

----------


## Bergmann

Էսօր խորվաթներին ճղելու են տեվտոնները

----------


## John

Բալլակի համար իրոք արժի Գերմանիային չեմպիոն տեսնել… Ես էլ եմ ԷՍ ԱՌԱՋՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՈՒՄ Գերմանիային բալետ անում որոշ չափով, միայն Բալլակի համար…

----------


## Sunny Stream

> միայն Բալլակի համար…


 :Drinks: 

դե, էսօրվա հաղթանակը կասկածից դուրս է, առնվազն *3*:… շա՜տ եմ ուզում գոնե էսօր Բալլակի գոլ տեսնել...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Moon

> դե, էսօրվա հաղթանակը կասկածից դուրս է, առնվազն *3*:… շա՜տ եմ ուզում գոնե էսօր Բալլակի գոլ տեսնել...


ՄԻանում եմ Գերմանիայի հավաքականի ֆանատներին։Անպայման հաղթելու ա Գերմանիան։Ախր շատ եմ սիրում։

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

այ մի հատ դնեն խորվաթներին ջարդեն սիրտս հովանա  :Angry2:  ուխ 
 ասենք 5-1  :LOL:  
 :Yahoo:  Գերմանիա հուփ տուր ...........

----------


## Մտահոգ

Էս ինչ են անում գերմանիկոսներին, ուխ՜
պայթում ա գերմանական փուչիկը :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

խոռվատներին հալալա, կարգին հաղ են խաղում

----------


## Մտահոգ

> խոռվատներին հալալա, կարգին հաղ են խաղում


դեմից 4.6 էր խորվաթների գործակիցը, մենակ տղեքը սենց պահեն

2րդ գոլը գերմանիկուսներին, ուռաաա՜՜՜՜

----------


## Sunny Stream

:Cry: 
 :Sad: 
 :Sad: 
 :Angry2: 
 :Goblin: 

*Բալլա՞կ, մի հատ ուշքի արի´!!!*  :Wink:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> *Բալլա՞կ, մի հատ ուշքի արի´!!!*


ուշ է արդեն, մնա մյուս խաղին ուշքի կգա, եթե իհարկե 6:0 չկրվեն :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

Ցավակցում եմ Գերնամիայի երկրպագուներին:
Բա որ ասում եմ ուրիշ թիմի բալետա արե՞ք: Ասենք Իտալիանին  :Blush: 
Բեկենբաուերից  հետո Գերմանիան երբեք կարքին թիմ չի ունեցել:  Ջեռք քաշեք  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

Շատ թույլ ա Գերմանիայի հավաքականը: Ես պատկերացնում եմ, թե Պորտուգալիայի հետ ինչ օրի ա լինելու:

----------


## Bergmann

Շատ վատ էին խաղում, բայց սրանից ճիշտ հետևություններ կանեն, գոնե Շվայնշտայգերին սկզբից հանած լիներ




> Էս ինչ են անում գերմանիկոսներին, ուխ՜
> պայթում ա գերմանական փուչիկը


Ուրախացի մեկա Իսրայելդ ընդհանրապես չի խաղում, իրանց փուչիկը որ հաստատ ամեն խաղին կպայթեր, Գերմանիան հլը իրանը կասի

----------


## Moon

Իմ ներվերը տեղը չեն, ես չեմ հասկանում էս ոնց էղավ :Shok: , չհաղթեցին։ :Sad:  :Sad: 
Ախր ոնց կարելի Շվայնշտայգերին կարմիր քարտ ցույց :Nono:  տալ։ :Sad:  :Sad: 
Ատում եմ էդ անկապ խորվատներին :Nea:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իմ ներվերը տեղը չեն, ես չեմ հասկանում էս ոնց էղավ, չհաղթեցին։
> Ախր ոնց կարելի Շվայնշտայգերին կարմիր քարտ ցույց տալ։
> Ատում եմ էդ անկապ խորվատներին


Հա, ճիշտա, գնդակը իրենից երկու կմ հեռու վիճակում, ուղղակի մարդու բերնին տալը իսկական ջենտլմենությունա: Ձեր Դիշվայնեշտագեին Պատվո Լեգեոնի շքանշան էր հասնում  :Smile:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Շատ վատ էին խաղում, բայց սրանից ճիշտ հետևություններ կանեն, գոնե Շվայնշտայգերին սկզբից հանած լիներ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ուրախացի մեկա Իսրայելդ ընդհանրապես չի խաղում, իրանց փուչիկը որ հաստատ ամեն խաղին կպայթեր, Գերմանիան հլը իրանը կասի


ընկեր, ԻսրայելիՍ փուչիկը նախընտրականում ա պայթել, դրա համար էլ ստեղ չեն հասել, կամ էլ իրանց վաբշե փուչիկ չեն ունեցել :Smile: 
Հետո էլ ծանր մի տարեք, Ավստրիային հաստատ հաղթելու է Գերմանիան, ու դեռ իրանը կասի մեծատառերով, պռոստը իրան մերսի որ կրվավ, Խորվաթիայի վրա ստավկա ունեի ընկեր ջան, թե չէ իմ համար վսյոռավնո, ով կկրեր, մեկա Իտալիան ա չեմպիոն դառնալու :Smile:

----------


## Moon

> ընկեր, ԻսրայելիՍ փուչիկը նախընտրականում ա պայթել, դրա համար էլ ստեղ չեն հասել, կամ էլ իրանց վաբշե փուչիկ չեն ունեցել
> Հետո էլ ծանր մի տարեք, Ավստրիային հաստատ հաղթելու է Գերմանիան, ու դեռ իրանը կասի մեծատառերով, պռոստը իրան մերսի որ կրվավ, Խորվաթիայի վրա ստավկա ունեի ընկեր ջան, թե չէ իմ համար վսյոռավնո, ով կկրեր, մեկա Իտալիան ա չեմպիոն դառնալու


Հաջորդ խաղը Գերմանիան ե՞րբ ա խաղում։

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Հաջորդ խաղը Գերմանիան ե՞րբ ա խաղում։


հատուկ ձեր համար Ավստրիա-Գերմանիա ամսի 16-ին
Ավստրիա 7.9
ոչ ոքի 3.7
Գերմանիա 1.4

----------


## Սամվել

> Հա, ճիշտա, գնդակը իրենից երկու կմ հեռու վիճակում, ուղղակի մարդու բերնին տալը իսկական ջենտլմենությունա: Ձեր Դիշվայնեշտագեին Պատվո Լեգեոնի շքանշան էր հասնում


Ինչի քեզ թվումա որ եթե գնդակը մոտը լիներ կարա մի հատ քացով ատամին տար գնդակը վերցնե՞ր  :Think: 

Լավ Արեց Շվայնշտայգերը... տենց ընկած տեղը իրան խփելու համար ընդամենը մի հատ բրդեց... 
Մրցավարը անկապ տեղը կարմիր տվեց... գոնե տենալով կրկնապատկերը թողեն էտ տղեն մյուս խաղը խաղա.. թե չէ առանց իրա կարողա դժվարոտ լինի...

Իրականում գերմանիային լուրջ դաս տվեին որ շատ ինքնավստահ չլինեն...

Էն ՕԴոնկորը որց որ վեշ ըլներ... վայթմ էտ դիրքում ես կամ Էդոնա ավելի լավ խաղայնք  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> ընկեր, ԻսրայելիՍ փուչիկը նախընտրականում ա պայթել, դրա համար էլ ստեղ չեն հասել, կամ էլ իրանց վաբշե փուչիկ չեն ունեցել
> Հետո էլ ծանր մի տարեք, Ավստրիային հաստատ հաղթելու է Գերմանիան, ու դեռ իրանը կասի մեծատառերով, պռոստը իրան մերսի որ կրվավ, Խորվաթիայի վրա ստավկա ունեի ընկեր ջան, թե չէ իմ համար վսյոռավնո, ով կկրեր, մեկա Իտալիան ա չեմպիոն դառնալու


Շնորհավոր  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Շնորհավոր


 :Shok: 
Սամվել  :Xeloq:  Դու էլ ե՞ս բարիկադի են կողմում
Ինչու՞  :Xeloq:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ինչի քեզ թվումա որ եթե գնդակը մոտը լիներ կարա մի հատ քացով ատամին տար գնդակը վերցնե՞ր


Չէ, Սամվել, ինձ թվումա, որ գնդակը հեռու լինելը պարզապես ապացուցում էր, որ Շվայնշտայգերը մանթո էր մի այլ կարգի: Եթե գնդակը տարածքում լիներ` կլիներ պայքար խաղի համար, ոչ թե քուչի մառդաբոյ:

Լավ էլ տեղին էր:  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամվել  Դու էլ ե՞ս բարիկադի են կողմում
> Ինչու՞


Չէ այ մարդ մարդը փողա կրել... էտ Եվրոֆուտբոլներից զզվում եմ որ մեկը դրանցից մի քիչ փողա կրում եքա ուրախանում եմ  :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Չէ, Սամվել, ինձ թվումա, որ գնդակը հեռու լինելը պարզապես ապացուցում էր, որ Շվայնշտայգերը մանթո էր մի այլ կարգի: Եթե գնդակը տարածքում լիներ` կլիներ պայքար խաղի համար, ոչ թե քուչի մառդաբոյ:
> 
> Լավ էլ տեղին էր:


Ֆուտբոլի կանոններով ընկած տեղից պայքարել էն էլ մարդկանց ոտքերին խփելով չի կարելի...

Որ Կրկնապատկերը ցույց տվեցին ոնց որ մի հատ սար էթար մի հատ էլ կապիկ վրայից կախված... ու կապիկն էլ հլը քաշում խփում մփում էր  :LOL: ... հետո սարը իրա գործը արեց/  գնդակը փոխանցեց/ ու կապիկին իրա տեղը ցույց տվեց  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Չէ այ մարդ մարդը փողա կրել... էտ Եվրոֆուտբոլներից զզվում եմ որ մեկը դրանցից մի քիչ փողա կրում եքա ուրախանում եմ


Ես Գերմանիայի մասին եմ ասում… 
Դու պռինցիպի պտի որ Իտալիաին  բալետ անեիր… Խուդոյ կանեց ՝ Ֆրանսիային:
Ինչի՞  Գերմանիա  :Shok: 
Հիշիր քո ԿևՄՍ-ի մասին

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Մերսի,թարսի պես հաջորդ օրը քննության եմ։


կներես չեմ կարող ոչնչով օգնել :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 42 վայրկյան անց



> Շնորհավոր


մեռսի

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Չէ այ մարդ մարդը փողա կրել... էտ Եվրոֆուտբոլներից զզվում եմ որ մեկը դրանցից մի քիչ փողա կրում եքա ուրախանում եմ 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց


Սամվել ջան կարաս լավ ուրախանաս մի քիչ չի... :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես Գերմանիայի մասին եմ ասում… 
> Դու պռինցիպի պտի որ Իտալիաին  բալետ անեիր… Խուդոյ կանեց ՝ Ֆրանսիային:
> Ինչի՞  Գերմանիա 
> Հիշիր քո ԿևՄՍ-ի մասին


Ես Գերմանիյա բալետ չեմ անում... 

Չնայած չհասկացա Կ. ու ՄՍն ինչա...

էս Եվրոպային ոչմեկին էլ բալետ չեմ անում  :Tongue:  էն բանից հետո երբ մեր տղեքը չանցան  :LOL:  :Cray: 

Բայց Լուրջ էս հավաքականների խաղերը 1000ից մեկ եմ տեսել մինչ այս.. ո՞նց բալետ անեմ :Think: ... Հիմիկվա տեսածով իսպանյան դուրս եկավ, Հոլանդիան բայց դե մի խաղը բան չի ասում  :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Չնայած չհասկացա Կ. ու ՄՍն ինչա...


 :Shok: 
Ոնց 
լավ ՝ ПМП 
Սենց լավ ա՞  :Xeloq: 
Հ.Գ. Արի քանի չկողմնորոշված ես , անցիր Իտալիայի կողմը:
չես փոշմանի: Համել հայերն ու իտալացիք աշխարհում իրար ամենանման ազգերն են  :Hands Up:

----------


## Moon

> Ես Գերմանիյա բալետ չեմ անում... 
> 
> Չնայած չհասկացա Կ. ու ՄՍն ինչա...
> 
> էս Եվրոպային ոչմեկին էլ բալետ չեմ անում  էն բանից հետո երբ մեր տղեքը չանցան 
> 
> Բայց Լուրջ էս հավաքականների խաղերը 1000ից մեկ եմ տեսել մինչ այս.. ո՞նց բալետ անեմ... Հիմիկվա տեսածով իսպանյան դուրս եկավ, Հոլանդիան բայց դե մի խաղը բան չի ասում


Է Սամ, մտածում էի Գերմնիան սիրում ես։ Ես միշտ էլ սիրել եմ ու կսիրեմ։ Իրանք ախր ուրիշ են; Ափսոս, Օլիվեր Կանս լիներ ոչ մի գնդակ չէր անցնի էդ դարպաս։

----------


## Սամվել

> Ոնց 
> լավ ՝ ПМП 
> Սենց լավ ա՞ 
> Հ.Գ. Արի քանի չկողմնորոշված ես , անցիր Իտալիայի կողմը:
> չես փոշմանի: Համել հայերն ու իտալացիք աշխարհում իրար ամենանման ազգերն են


Չէ ես հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ եմ սիրում  :Wink:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Ափսոս, Օլիվեր Կանս լիներ ոչ մի գնդակ չէր անցնի էդ դարպաս։


Հա  :Sad: 

Շվայնիկին հեռացնելը սխալ էր, բայց շատ ավելի սխալ է դիտվում դրան նախորդած խախտումից հետո... ախր տուգանային հրապարակում քաշեցին-գցեցին խեղճ տղային, դեռ մի բան էլ ձեռքով խաղի համար տուգանային նշանակեցին խորվաթների օգտին  :Angry2:  շատ վատ էր դատում մրցավարը!!!!! 

Գերմանիան դեռ կասիիիի´... դե, Ավստրիայի մասին խոսք չկա, բայց, մեղքս խոստովանեմ, խորվաթներին թերագնահատում էի...  :Blush: 

... իսկ չկողմնորոշվածներին, ուր-ուր, բայց Իտալիայի կողմը քաշելը ծիծաղելի է... ախր Հոլանդիայի հետ հանդիպմանը էսօրվա գերմանացիներից շատ ավելի վատ ու խառնված էին խաղում  :Tongue:

----------


## dvgray

> ... իսկ չկողմնորոշվածներին, ուր-ուր, բայց Իտալիայի կողմը քաշելը ծիծաղելի է... ախր Հոլանդիայի հետ հանդիպմանը էսօրվա գերմանացիներից շատ ավելի վատ ու խառնված էին խաղում


Իտալացիք միշտ էլ էտպես են սկսել  :Wink:

----------


## Moon

> Հա 
> 
> Շվայնիկին հեռացնելը սխալ էր, բայց շատ ավելի սխալ է դիտվում դրան նախորդած խախտումից հետո... ախր տուգանային հրապարակում քաշեցին-գցեցին խեղճ տղային, դեռ մի բան էլ ձեռքով խաղի համար տուգանային նշանակեցին խորվաթների օգտին  շատ վատ էր դատում մրցավարը!!!!! 
> 
> Գերմանիան դեռ կասիիիի´... դե, Ավստրիայի մասին խոսք չկա, բայց, մեղքս խոստովանեմ, խորվաթներին թերագնահատում էի... 
> 
> ... իսկ չկողմնորոշվածներին, ուր-ուր, բայց Իտալիայի կողմը քաշելը ծիծաղելի է... ախր Հոլանդիայի հետ հանդիպմանը էսօրվա գերմանացիներից շատ ավելի վատ ու խառնված էին խաղում


Իտալիայի խաղը չեմ տեսել, բայց Գերմանիա-խորվատիա խաղի մրացավարին ես էլ չսիրեցի։ Ամբողջ խաղի ժամանակ բարի էր, վերջում մեջն ինչ կար թափեց։ Երկերեսանի էր։

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Առաջնութունում ամեն ինչ շատ լավա ընթանում:
Տեխնիկապես լավ պատրաստված թիմերը հերթով գրտնակում են միայն խաղային կարգապահության, վազվզոցի ու տուպոյ նավեսների հաշվին խաղացող մեքենաներին:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Ճիշտա էլի որ ֆուտբոլասեր ես, այլ ոչ ֆուտբոլագետ :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

տեսա՞ք ԽորվաթիաՍ ինչ արեց  :Blush: 
ափսոս ես չտեսա

----------


## Deutschland

> Ցավակցում եմ Գերնամիայի երկրպագուներին:
> Բա որ ասում եմ ուրիշ թիմի բալետա արե՞ք: Ասենք Իտալիանին 
> Բեկենբաուերից  հետո Գերմանիան երբեք կարքին թիմ չի ունեցել:  Ջեռք քաշեք


Նախ ասեմ որ պետք չի ցավակցել մեզ եվ պետք չի ժամանակից շուտ նման արտահայտություներ թույլ տալ.Հետո ասեմ որ քո Իտալիաին արդեն կարելիա ցավակցել եվ Միայն Բուֆոնի հրաշքից հետո շանսա պահպանում թե չե արդեն կարելի էչ Իտալիաին ուղարկել....
Եվ վերջում ֆուտբոլից հասկացող մարդկանց հարցրու Գերմանիաի հավաքականը Բեկենբաուերից հետո կարգին թիմ ունեցելա թե ոչ,եվ  պատասխանից դու կզգաս թե որքան հեռուես ֆոտբոլից.. :Angry2: 

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց
Հարգելի իսկական ֆոտբոլից հասկացողներ,դեռ շուտ է արդեն մի անհաջողությունից հետո նման բաներ գրել Գերմանիաի հավաքականի հեռանկարների մասին,ես կխնդրեի մասնակիցներին  ավելի խելացի եվ տրամաբանական մեկնաբանություններ տալ Գերմանիաի հավաքականի հանդիպումների մասին:
ես համաձայն եմ որ Գերմանիան իր խաղը չխաղաց Խորվաթների դեմ,բայց դա չի նշանակում որ Գերմանիաի շանսերը նվազեց եվ չի նշանակում որ կարելի է արդեն նրանց ֆավորիտների շարքից հանել...Եվ հետո վերջ տվեք այն անիմաստ մեկնաբանություններին որոնք ինձ պարզապես համբերությունից հանում են. :Angry2: 

Առողջ քննադատություններ արեք,կոնկրետ խաղի` Գերմանիաի ընտրած սխալ տակտիկայի եվ ելի ուրիշ սխալների մասին,եվ եկեք պարզենք ինչը խանգարեց Գերմանիաին ցուցադրելու իր խաղը... :Think:

----------


## Deutschland

Ես կարծում եմ որ այս պարտության գլխավոր մեղավորը  Մարզիչն էր.
Բանը նրանումա, որ նա ընտրել էր այն նույն պարզ եվ բացահայտ տակտիկան որով խաղացին Լեհերի դեմ այսինքն նոր բան չառաջարկեց ուժեղ Խորվաթների դեմ,իսկ Խորվաթները հակառակը առաջին խաղում ցույց չտվեցին իրենց խաղաքարտերը, իսկ Գերմանիաի դեմ նրանք լրիվ ուրիշ խաղ ցուցադրեցին.
Կարծում եմ մարզիչ շատ մեծ սխալ գործեց երբ մեկնարկից խաղադաշտ դուրս չբերեց Շվայնշտայգերին քանի որ նման տեխնիկապես լավ պատրաստված ֆուտբոլիստների կարիք էր զգացվում եվ, այդ գործոնն էլ մեծ նշանակություն ունեցավ,այս հանդիպմանը.
Պարզ երեվում էր, որ կիսապաշտպանությունը քնած էր ,եվ փոփոխությունները եղան շատ ուշ,եվ միայն Շվայնշտայգերի եվ Ֆիլիպ Լահմի բարձրակարգ խաղի շնորհիվ ստեղծվեց միակ գոլը...Դե ինչ վերաբերվում է հեռացմանը ես մեղադրում եմ Շվայնշտայգերին քանի որ նման պահին պետք էր զսպել նյարդերը նա գերմանացուն բնորոշ սառնասրտություն չցուցաբերեց,եվ չմտածեց թիմի հետագայի մասին,չէ որ կարեվորը դեռ առջեվում է ոնց կարելի էր նման բան անել հաշվի առնելով մյուս խաղերի կարեվորությունը ,կարճ ասած Շվայնշտայգերը <Պադվադիտ> արեց թիմին...

----------


## Deutschland

վաղը հունիսի 16-ին Ավստրիաի մայրաքաղաք՝ՎԻԵՆՆԱՅՈՒՄ Գերմանիաի հավաքականը վերջին 3-րդ տուրում կմրցի կազմակերպիչ երկներից մեկի՝Ավստրիաի ընտրանու դեմ.Այս հանդիպումը կարծում եմ լավ շանս կլինի Գերմանացիների համար ապացուցելու, որ խորվաթների դեմ հանդիպումը պատահականություն էր եվ, որ նրանք  կարող են ի վիճակի են ցուցադրել այն ֆուտբոլը որը նրանց վայել է...Եվ հուսով լինենք ,որ Գերմանիան այդ դառը պարտությունից հետո կկարողանա դասեր քաղել եվ ուղղել որոշ թերություններ.
ՄԵՆՔ ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿԻՆ :Ok: 
ԱՎՍՏՐԻԱ–ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ 16.06.2008. ժամը՝23:45 :Think:

----------


## Taurus

Կարծում եմ այս խաղում Գոմեսի փոխարեն կխաղա Կուրանին

----------


## Moon

Ես մեծ հույսեր ունեմ, չեմ ուզում այս անգամ էլ տխրել։ Բալակից գոլ եմ սպասում։ Ու շատ եմ ուզում դարպասապահը Կանը լինի։

----------


## REAL_ist

Կանը չի մասնակցում ես առաջնությանը :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Նենց կուզեմ Ավստրիան կրի, էն էլ պարզ ա, որ Գերմանիան մինիմում 2 գնդակի տարբերությամբ Խորվաթիայի մուռը իրանցից հանելու ա:

----------


## Deutschland

չեմ հասկանում ինչովա պայմանավորված Գերմանիաի դեմ ֆոռումի որոշ անդամների
չուզողությունը..... :Think:

----------


## Taurus

> չեմ հասկանում ինչովա պայմանավորված Գերմանիաի դեմ ֆոռումի որոշ անդամների
> չուզողությունը.....


Չուզողություն չի, վախ ա, քանզի մերոնք որ  բռնին սաղին մոռթելու են, բայց դեռ բարի են, օրինակ Խորվաթներին շատ են սիրում :Tongue:

----------


## Ռեդ

> բայց դեռ բարի են, օրինակ Խորվաթներին շատ են սիրում


 :LOL: 
Դզեց
Մի ձև պտի տակից դուրս գայիր, որը քո մոտ չյոտկի ստացվեց

----------


## BOBO

> չեմ հասկանում ինչովա պայմանավորված Գերմանիաի դեմ ֆոռումի որոշ անդամների
> չուզողությունը.....


Նրանով որ ընդե խաղում են Բալաքի ու Լեհմանի նման "տղեք" :Bad:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ես էլ չեմ սիրում Բալլաքին  :Bad: , զուտ դիմագծերի համար, կներեք:
Մնացածներին նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում

----------


## Kuk

Ուհու :Smile:  Ֆուտբոլից շատ հեռու եմ. երևի առաջին անգամ եմ ֆուտբոլային թեմայում գրառում անում: Էսօր տղեքը ստավկա էին անում, հավեսս տվեց, որոշեցի ես էլ անեմ. 2000 դրամ դրել եմ, որ Ավստրիա-Գերմանիա խաղը կավարտվի 0:2 հաշվով: Հավանականություն տեսնում ե՞ք, թե՞ աբսուրդ ա :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

Լավ հաշիվ ես դրել, կարծում եմ մոտիկ կլինի
Կամ էլ ասենք 0:4

----------


## Kuk

> Լավ հաշիվ ես դրել, կարծում եմ մոտիկ կլինի
> Կամ էլ ասենք 0:4


Չէ, մոտիկ չեմ ուզում :LOL:  Թող հենց 0:2 լինի :Blush: 
11000 կկրեմ :Tongue:

----------


## BOBO

> երևի առաջին անգամ եմ ֆուտբոլային թեմայում գրառում անում:


Չէ երկրորդ անգամնա :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

Մի հատ բացատրեք թե Գերմանիայի հավաքականը խի ա լոքշոտվել?
Հենց առաջին խաղից հետո ջոկեցի, որ վիճակը լավ չի

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ երկրորդ անգամնա


Հա՞: Ի՞նչ եմ գրել որ :Shok:  չեմ հիշում :Think:

----------


## BOBO

> Հա՞: Ի՞նչ եմ գրել որ չեմ հիշում


Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի թեմայում էիր գրել, որ մենակ Աստղիկն ա ճիշտ գուշակել որ Մանչեստրը պենալներով կկրի :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի թեմայում էիր գրել, որ մենակ Աստղիկն ա ճիշտ գուշակել որ Մանչեստրը պենալներով կկրի


Հաա :LOL:  ճիշտ ա :LOL:  մոռացել էի. պետքա պիվի փոխարեն մեղրաջուր սկսեմ խմել :LOL: 
Առաջին անգամ որոշել էի ֆուտբոլի թեմայում գրառում անեի, էն էլ փոխանակ ֆուտբոլի մասին գրեի, Աստղի մասին էի գրել :Tongue:  երևի շատ սիրելուց ա :Love:  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> Չէ, մոտիկ չեմ ուզում Թող հենց 0:2 լինի
> 11000 կկրեմ


Նորմալ ա, տենց էլ կլինի, ամենա հավանական հաշիվն ես դրել, բայց խորհուրդ մի խաղա, ես արդեն թարգել եմ, լավ բան չի, որ կրես էլի ես ուզելու!

Գերմանացիները հանգիստ են խաղալու, ու կլասի հաշվին տանեն, քանի որ նրանց ոչ-ոքին էլ ա ձեռք տալիս!

----------


## Kuk

> Նորմալ ա, տենց էլ կլինի, ամենա հավանական հաշիվն ես դրել, բայց խորհուրդ մի խաղա, ես արդեն թարգել եմ, լավ բան չի, որ կրես էլի ես ուզելու!
> 
> Գերմանացիները հանգիստ են խաղալու, ու կլասի հաշվին տանեն, քանի որ նրանց ոչ-ոքին էլ ա ձեռք տալիս!


Առաջին անգամ ա, որ ստավկա էի դնում, զարմացել էին, որ բլանկ լրացնելու ձևը չգիտեի :Smile:  Դե մեծ թվեր չեմ էլ խաղա, որտև ֆուտբոլից համարյա զրո եմ. երևի զրոի էլ չեմ ձգում :LOL:

----------


## Bergmann

Գերմանիան հաղթեց, ինչպես և սպասվում էր  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Ուհու Ֆուտբոլից շատ հեռու եմ. երևի առաջին անգամ եմ ֆուտբոլային թեմայում գրառում անում: Էսօր տղեքը ստավկա էին անում, հավեսս տվեց, որոշեցի ես էլ անեմ. 2000 դրամ դրել եմ, որ Ավստրիա-Գերմանիա խաղը կավարտվի 0:2 հաշվով: Հավանականություն տեսնում ե՞ք, թե՞ աբսուրդ ա


Աաաաաաա :Yahoo:  կրվել եմ :Yahoo:

----------


## Freddie

> Գերմանիան հաղթեց, ինչպես և սպասվում էր


Այտենց՜  :Yahoo:  Իսկ Բալլակի հարվածը ընդհանրապես դզեց։  :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Իտալացիք միշտ էլ էտպես են սկսել


Այդպես էլ ավարտում են։ :LOL:

----------


## Sunny Stream

ուուու~խ  :Yahoo: 
հենց էսօ՞ր պիտի էսպես փակվեի-պարապեի... հույս ունեմ գոնե վաղը տեսնել Բալլակիս սիրու~ն գոլը  :Rolleyes:

----------


## dvgray

> Այդպես էլ ավարտում են։


Հլա դեռ ոչինչ ավաչտված չի: Եթե հոլանդացիք  բառադի խաղ չխաղան, ապա 2 տեղի հարցը անկանխատեսելի է

----------


## Moon

> ուուու~խ 
> հենց էսօ՞ր պիտի էսպես փակվեի-պարապեի... հույս ունեմ գոնե վաղը տեսնել Բալլակիս սիրու~ն գոլը


Վուխ, հրաշք խաղ էր։ Հավեսով եմ նայել։ Ապրի *ԲԱԼԱԿՍ*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Deutschland

Բրավո Գերմանիա՜
Ավստրիա-Գերմանիա 0:1
                       Բալլակ 49՝
Գերմանիան երեկ  իրա կլասը ցույց տվեց ,փայլուն խաղ Ֆիլիպ Լահմի կատարմամբ...
Իրոք Բալակի թնդանոթային հարվածը ամեն ինչ արժեր... :Hands Up: 

հաջորդը Պորտուգալիանա  :Ok:

----------


## Ռեդ

> հաջորդը Պորտուգալիանա


Համաձայն եմ, Պորտուգալ  :Clapping:  , Պորտուգալ  :Clapping:   :LOL:

----------


## Moon

Պորտուգալիայի հետ խաղը ո՞ր օրն ա։ *ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ-ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ռեդ

> *ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ-ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ես կհամարեմ, որ Գերմանիան ( :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad: ) հաջող խաղաց, եթե դուրս գա 1/2
Իսկ դրանից էն կողմ  :Stop:

----------


## Kuk

> *ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ-ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Աբելյան

> լավ բան չի, որ կրես էլի ես ուզելու!


ինքը լավ պրծավ  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> լավ բան չի, որ կրես էլի ես ուզելու!


Կրվել եմ, բայց ոչինչ՝ էսօր էլ Ֆրանսիայի վրա եմ դրել

----------


## Ռեդ

> Կրվել եմ, բայց ոչինչ՝ էսօր էլ Ֆրանսիայի վրա եմ դրել


Ճիշտ ես արել

----------


## Taurus

Պորտուգալիաին կրելու փորձ ունենք, բայց կրվելու փորձ էլ ունենք, պիտի լավ պատրաստվենք ու Գոմեսին զամենա նստցնենք, այ էտ վախտ սաղ լավ կլինի

----------


## Ռեդ

Գերմանիան չի կարա Պորտուգալիային կրի, շատ-շատ 0:0 հաշիվը մի կերպ պահի ու պենալներով անցնի

Հ.Գ. Հենց նենց չեմ ասում, տենում եմ ով ոնց ա պատրաստված

----------


## Moon

> Գերմանիան չի կարա Պորտուգալիային կրի, շատ-շատ 0:0 հաշիվը մի կերպ պահի ու պենալներով անցնի
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հենց նենց չեմ ասում, տենում եմ ով ոնց ա պատրաստված


Չէ, պտի 100 տոկոս հաղթի։ Անպայման։ Լրիվ լավն են, հլը Շվայնշտայգերը խաղա, նոր կտեսնենք։

----------


## Taurus

> Գերմանիան չի կարա Պորտուգալիային կրի, շատ-շատ 0:0 հաշիվը մի կերպ պահի ու պենալներով անցնի
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հենց նենց չեմ ասում, տենում եմ ով ոնց ա պատրաստված


Խի որ?
Մի հատ Ռոնալդու չի էղածը, հա խոսք չունեմ լավ խաղացող ա, բայց Լամ կա դեմը, ու մի մոռացի Կուրանիին, կտենաք Պորտուգալներին գոլ ա խփելու!!!
Հարձակման գծում հաստատ Գերմանացիները առավելություն ունեն գլխով խաղի հաշվին, դրա համար Սկոլարին ստիպված Մեիռայա դնելու պաշտպանությունում, ուրեմն Կլոզեն ու Պոդոլսկին կարան off side-ից չվախենան!
Կարճ ասած կխաղանք կտենանք

----------


## Kuk

> Կրվել եմ, բայց ոչինչ՝ էսօր էլ Ֆրանսիայի վրա եմ դրել


Էլի կրվեցի :Shout:

----------


## Սերխիո

Էս կողմից Դոչլանդին եմ երկրպագելու են ,կողմից՝ Հոյլանդին...

----------


## Ռեդ

> Մի հատ Ռոնալդու չի էղածը


Հերիք ա  :Hands Up: 
Չեեեե, մոռացել ես մնացածներին, բա Դեկուն, Սամբրոզան  :Ok:

----------


## Deutschland

Պորտուգալիա - Գերմանիա 
Վաղը կտեսնենք ոնց կլինի... :Think: 
Պորտուգալիան գրոհելուա,իսկ եթե Պորտուգալիան գրոհելուա նշանակումա զոնա կբացվի,իսկ եթե զոնա բացվի միանշանակ Գերմանիացիների կոնտռատակեքը շատ ու շատ բարդություններա առաջացնելու Պորտուգալիաի պաշտպաններին,եվ մի մոռացեք իչքան վատ են խաղում 2-րդ հարկում պորտուգալացիները,եվ իչքան լավ են խաղում 2-րդ հարկում Գերմանացիները.եվ միակ պռոբլեմը Գերմանացիների համար Կրիշտիանու
Ռոնալդունա :Think: ,եթե Գերմանացի պաշտպանները կարողացան լուծել այս խնդիրը խաղը կտանեն... :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Էս կողմից Դոչլանդին եմ երկրպագելու են ,կողմից՝ Հոյլանդին...


ոնց տեսնում եմ Ֆրանսիաի երկրպագուես ,իրոք որ ափսոս Ֆրանսիան պետքա դուրս գար խմբից,ափսոս Ռիբերին վնասվածք ստացավ ու խաղը լրիվ ուրիշ ընթացք ունեցավ...
Դե էտ լավա որ Դոչլանդինես երկրպագում... :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Պորտուգալիան եթե առաջին 10 րոպեներին գոլ չխփեց, կրվելու ա min 2 գոլի տարբերությամբ :Cool:

----------


## Ռեդ

Առաջին 10 րոպեներին չեմ կարծում, որ գոլ կլինի, սակայն Պորտուգալիան էդքան էլ թույլ թիմ չի, որ կրվի 2 գոլի տարբերությամբ, էն էլ Գերմանիային

----------


## Moon

> Պորտուգալիան եթե առաջին 10 րոպեներին գոլ չխփեց, կրվելու ա min 2 գոլի տարբերությամբ


ե՞րբ են խաղում Գերմանիան-Խորտուգալիան։

----------


## Taurus

> ե՞րբ են խաղում Գերմանիան-Պորտուգալիան։


Վաղը

----------


## Moon

> Վաղը


Մերսի, իսկ քանիսին։ 24-ին, թե՞ 21,00-ին

----------


## Taurus

> Մերսի, իսկ քանիսին։ 24-ին, թե՞ 21,00-ին


23:55

----------


## Moon

> 23:55


ՄԵՐՍԻ, անպայման խաղը կնայեմ, բաց չեմ թողնի։

----------


## BOBO

> ՄԵՐՍԻ, անպայման խաղը կնայեմ, բաց չեմ թողնի։


Ավելի լավա չնայես, մեկա կրվելու են նեմեցները :Tongue:  :Jpit:

----------


## Norton

> Ավելի լավա չնայես, մեկա կրվելու են նեմեցները


Գերմանիան ֆինալա անցնելու, հարյուր դոլար :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> ոնց տեսնում եմ Ֆրանսիաի երկրպագուես ,իրոք որ ափսոս Ֆրանսիան պետքա դուրս գար խմբից,ափսոս Ռիբերին վնասվածք ստացավ ու խաղը լրիվ ուրիշ ընթացք ունեցավ...
> Դե էտ լավա որ Դոչլանդինես երկրպագում...


Դե ես գրել էի ,որ Ֆրանսիա , Հոլանդիա, ու Գերմանի եմ երկրպագելու …
Ֆրանսիա՝ 10 տարվա սերս ա :Love: 
Հոլանդիա՝ մինի Ռեալ Մադրիդ + հետաքրքիր ֆուտբոլ :Hands Up: 
Գերմանիա ՝ մի քանի լավ տղեք + պորտուգալիա չեմ սիրում :Bad:

----------


## Taurus

Էսօր Կրիստիկի հոգին ոտերից դուրս ա գալու :Ok: :
Նեմեցլանդիան ֆիզիկապես կոպիտ ու կոշտ պայքար ա մղելու ու ճնշի մինչև վերջին վայրկյանը, ափսոս Լյովիկը հեռվից ա նայելու :Sad:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Գերմանիան հաստատ պոլուֆինալում ա, այ ֆինալ կանցնի թե չէ կասեմ, եթե ասեք որ զույգի կրողի հետ ա խաղալու

----------


## Davo'o

Հոլանդիա- Ռուսաստան  :Smile:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

այսինքն Գերմանիա - Հոլանդիա , դժվար ա ասել , ամեն դեպքում ես գոմիկների կողմից եմ  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## Taurus

Էսօր գալիս եք Գերմանիաի-Պորտուգալիա խաղը միասին դիտելու Verona-ում, ով ուզումա, թող զանգի ինձ 093049441

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Գերմանիա-Պորտուգալիա  :Think: 
Ինչ էլ լինի Գերմանիա :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Խաղին Պոդոլսկու,Ֆրինգսի մասնակցությունը հարցականի տակա,առողջականի հետ կապված,2-ն էլ վնասվածք ունեն...
Միակ լավ նորությունը Շվայնշտայգերի :Love:  վերադարձնա.... :Ok:

----------


## Taurus

> Խաղին Պոդոլսկու,Ֆրինգսի մասնակցությունը հարցականի տակա,ա


Ֆրինգսը հաստատ չի խաղա

----------


## FC Schalke 04

> Ֆրինգսը հաստատ չի խաղա


Հնարավորա Թիմ Բոռովսկին փոխարինի...

----------


## Kuk

> Ավելի լավա չնայես, մեկա կրվելու են նեմեցները


Հա, լավ կլինի :Hands Up: . դրել եմ, որ 2:0 Պորտուգալիան կհաղթի :Smile:

----------


## Bergmann

> Հա, լավ կլինի. դրել եմ, որ 2:0 Պորտուգալիան կհաղթի


Էս լավ նշան էր, որ երկրի վրա որ ստավկա ես դնում էտ երկիրը պարտվում ա  :Smile:  ուրեմն Գերմանիան ա հաղթելու  :Smile: 

Բայց շատ ծանր խաղ ա լինելու մերոնց համար  :Think:

----------


## BOBO

> Հա, լավ կլինի. դրել եմ, որ 2:0 Պորտուգալիան կհաղթի


Չէ~, չկպավ, խաղը նիչյա ա պրծնելու :Tongue:  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Հիմնական ժամանակը էլի :Jpit: 

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց



> Գերմանիան ֆինալա անցնելու, հարյուր դոլար


Եթե չգիտեմ ոնց անցնի էլ :Shok: , ռուսներին կրվելու ա մեկա :LOL:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Հա, լավ կլինի. դրել եմ, որ 2:0 Պորտուգալիան կհաղթի


դե, եթե դու տենց ես դրել, ուրեմն հաստատ Գերմանիան կհաղթի!!!  :Tongue: 

Բալլակ հու´պ տուր, Ռոնալդուին կու´լ տուր!!!  :Clapping:

----------


## Ռեդ

> դե, եթե դու տենց ես դրել, ուրեմն հաստատ Գերմանիան կհաղթի!!! 
> 
> Բալլակ հու´պ տուր, Ռոնալդուին կու´լ տուր!!!


Ավելի շուտ լոմկա կուտի քան թե Ռոնալդուին  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Էս լավ նշան էր, որ երկրի վրա որ ստավկա ես դնում էտ երկիրը պարտվում ա  ուրեմն Գերմանիան ա հաղթելու 
> 
> Բայց շատ ծանր խաղ ա լինելու մերոնց համար


Ռուսաստանի վրա դրել էի՝ 2:0, տենց էլ եղավ :Tongue:

----------


## Brigada

> Ռուսաստանի վրա դրել էի՝ 2:0, տենց էլ եղավ


Կուկ նայում ես խաղը :Think:

----------


## Ռեդ

Վսյո Պորտուգալիան ֆազերը գցեց

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ նայում ես խաղը


Գերմանիան գոլ խփեց :Angry2:

----------


## Brigada

> Գերմանիան գոլ խփեց


լավ չի

----------


## Ռեդ

> Գերմանիան գոլ խփեց


Շատ էիր դրել?

----------


## Kuk

> Գերմանիան գոլ խփեց


Մի հատ էլ խփեց :Angry2:  :Angry2: 

Ավելացվել է 34 վայրկյան անց



> Շատ էիր դրել?


Չէ :Smile:  2000

----------


## REAL_ist

հալալա նեմեցներին, իրանք հաղթանակը ձեռից բաց թողողը չեն

----------


## Sunny Stream

:IMG Smile:  :Clapping:  :Yahoo: 
մնում ա Բալլակը մի հատ ուրախացնի... հետո թեկուզ պարտվեն էլ, էս սկիզբն ամեն ինչ արժեր  :Tongue:

----------


## Kuk

Պորտուգալիան գոլ խփեց :Yahoo:

----------


## Bergmann

> դե, եթե դու տենց ես դրել, ուրեմն հաստատ Գերմանիան կհաղթի!!!


Իմ նման ես մտածում  :Wink: 
Շվանշտայգերի ցավը տանեմ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Ուուու~խ  :Yahoo: 
ընտիր խաղ` ի հեճուկս բոլոր կասկածողների ու թերագնահատողների  :Tongue:  Բալակիկն էլ խփեց, մի խոսքով ինձ համար շատ լավ ու հավեսով խաղ էր! 

ցավակցում եմ Պորտուգալիայի վրա խաղադրույք կատարածներին, վաղը Թուրքիայի վրա դրեք  :Wink: 

...բայց հիմա տխուր ա... մյուսը Հոլանդիայի հետ ա հանդիպելու Գերմանիան, հա՞  :Think:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Բալակիկն էլ խփեց


Մենակ ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, սիրելի Ձնծաղիկ, ոչ թե խփեց, այլ ՀՐԵՑ ու խփեց  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Մալադեց տղերքին:
Չնայած խաղից առաջ մտածում էի, որ Գերմանիան կհաղթի, բայց ինքս իմ մտքին էնքան էլ չէի հավատում:

----------


## Bergmann

Գրագետ խաղ էր գերմանացիների կողմից, արդար տրամաբանական հաղթանակ  :Hands Up: 
շնորհավորում եմ մեզ  :Tongue:

----------


## Freddie

Շնորհըավո՜ր, շնորհավո՜ր և մեկ անգամ ևս շնորհավո՜ր Գերմանիայի հավաքականի երկրպագուներին, որոնց շարքերը ես էլ եմ լրացնում։ :Drinks:  Ընտիր խաղացին գերմանացիները :Hands Up: Եվ հաշիվն արդեն ամենինչ ասում է։ Իսկ գոլերը գլորելով, հրելով, թե գլխով խփեցին նեմեցներս՝ դա արդեն կարևոր չէ։ :Wink:  Կարևորը հաղթանակն է։ 
Իսկ խաղը իսկապես գեղեցիկ էր՝ և՛տեմպ կար, և՛ անկյունայիններ, դե գոլերը էլ չեմ ասում։ Այնպես որ Պորտուգալիայի հավաքականի երկրպագուներն էլ երևի խաղից հաճույք ստացան։ Չնայած հաղթելը դե կայֆա :Yahoo:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Իսկ գոլերը գլորելով, հրելով, թե գլխով խփեցին նեմեցներս՝ դա արդեն կարևոր չէ


 :Angry2: 
Քեզ համար կարևորը էն ա, որ Գերմանիան կրի, ոչ թե խաղ ցույց տա  :Bad:

----------


## Freddie

> Քեզ համար կարևորը էն ա, որ Գերմանիան կրի, ոչ թե խաղ ցույց տա


Բա Պորտուգալիան խաղ ցույց տվեց, բայց օգուտն ինչ։ :Tongue:

----------


## Ռեդ

Դա հեչ կապ չունի: Խի ես խաղը նայում, մեկա քեզ հաշիվն ա հետաքրքիր  :Shok:

----------


## Freddie

> Դա հեչ կապ չունի: Խի ես խաղը նայում, մեկա քեզ հաշիվն ա հետաքրքիր


Չէ՛, ոչ միայն հաշիվը։ Նաև կարևոր է ոնց Բալլակս գոլ խփեց։ :Tongue:  
Համ էլ, եթե իմ խումբը կրվի՝ իմ համար մեկ կլինի սիրուն խաղ է ցուցադրվել, թե ոչ։

----------


## Ռեդ

> Նաև կարևոր է ոնց Բալլակս գոլ խփեց


Ես էլ եմ էդ ասում  :Bad:

----------


## Freddie

> Ես էլ եմ էդ ասում


Բայց դե համաձայնի, որ գոլը լավն էր։ :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

Գերմանիայի առաջին 2 գոլերը լավն էին իրոք, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա վերջին "գոլին", ապա դա անարդար էր: Բալլաքը ակնհայտորեն հրեց պաշտպանին առաջ ու խփեց: Իսկ ազնվությունը կարծում եմ շատ կարևոր հանգամանք է

----------


## Freddie

> Գերմանիայի առաջին 2 գոլերը լավն էին իրոք, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա վերջին "գոլին", ապա դա անարդար էր: Բալլաքը ակնհայտորեն հրեց պաշտպանին առաջ ու խփեց: Իսկ ազնվությունը կարծում եմ շատ կարևոր հանգամանք է


Միայն սկզբից մի քիչ, բայց առաջ հաստատ ուժեղ չի հրել՝ դա ակնհայտ է։ Եվ, եթե այդ հրելն էլ չլիներ մեկա գոլը խփելու էր։ :Cool:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ոչինչ, ոչինչ, Գերմանիայի օրերը հաշվված են

----------


## Freddie

> Ոչինչ, ոչինչ, Գերմանիայի օրերը հաշվված են


Ճիշտա մի քանի օր մնաց, որ չեմպիոն դառնանք։ :Tongue:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ճիշտա մի քանի օր մնաց, որ չեմպիոն դառնանք։


Մեկա Հոլանդիային Գերմանիադ չի կարա կրի  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## Freddie

> Մեկա Հոլանդիային Գերմանիադ չի կարա կրի


Ես Հոլանդիայի համար էլ եմ բալետ անում, դրա համար ինձ մեկա Գերմանիա-Հոլանդիա ով կկրի։ :Friends:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ես Հոլանդիայի համար էլ եմ բալետ անում, դրա համար ինձ մեկա Գերմանիա-Հոլանդիա ով կկրի։


Դու խաղը կարաս չնայես, հաշիվը սենց թե նենց կիմանաս հետո

----------


## Freddie

> Դու խաղը կարաս չնայես, հաշիվը սենց թե նենց կիմանաս հետո


Ճիշտա դու նայիր տեղս, որ Բալլակիս գոլերը հաշվես։ :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

*ՄՈԴԵՐԱՏՈՐԱԿԱՆ* *Գրառումը ջնջված է վիրավորական լինելու պատճառով*

----------


## Taurus

Հանգստացեք հլը!
Կարգին խաղ էր, գերմանացիները դեռ ամբողջ ուժով չեն խաղում, դեռ կան պահեստաին *Մեծ* խաղացողներ:
Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Hands Up: 
Հաջորդ զոհը Ռուսներն են :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

ռուսները ֆինալում թե ոնց? :Shok: 
պոլուֆինալում A1-B2-ի հաղթողը B1-A2–ի հաղթողի հետա խաղում,C1-D2–ն էլ համապատասխանաբար D1-C2–ի խաղում :Wink:  հոռթեն լռիվ կազմակերպիչները, միատել Գերմանիա–Խորվաթիա խաղ կտենանք աչկիս, ու հավանականա որ միատել Հոլանդիա–Իտալիա

----------


## Ռեդ

Կարծում եմ Ռուսները որ վիզ դնեն կարան գոլ խփեն, բայց դե դեմը ամեն դեպքում Հոլլանդիան ա

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Գերմանացիների ֆուտբոլը երբեք չեմ հավանել, այն պատճառով, որ ֆուտբոլը խաղա, իսկ իրանց համար ֆուտբոլը ծանր, տաժանակիր աշխատանքա:
Իրանք ոչ թե խաղում են, այլ բանվորություն են անում դաշտում:
0էմոցիա: Ընթացքում 3:0 հաղթեն, թե պարտվեն իրանց համար տարբերություն չկա, գործա անում են էլի:

----------


## Freddie

> Գերմանացիների ֆուտբոլը երբեք չեմ հավանել, այն պատճառով, որ ֆուտբոլը խաղա, իսկ իրանց համար ֆուտբոլը ծանր, տաժանակիր աշխատանքա:
> Իրանք ոչ թե խաղում են, այլ բանվորություն են անում դաշտում:
> 0էմոցիա: Ընթացքում 3:0 հաղթեն, թե պարտվեն իրանց համար տարբերություն չկա, գործա անում են էլի:


Ես այդպես չէի ասի։ Ուղղակի նրանց ազգնա այդպիսին։ Նրանք էմոցիաները չեն սիրում ցույց տալ։

----------


## salatik

Մեկա ինչ էլ ասենք իրանց խաղի մասին , երեկ շատ էլ կազմակերված խաղացին ու արժանի էին հաղթանակի, Պորտուգալիան շատ տեխնիկապես հզորա , բայց չկարողացավ հաղթանակ տանել:
Ինչևէ, ամեն մեկը սիրումա իրա ընտրած հավաքականին, ու պարտության պատճառոց ոչ մեկ չի հրաժարվի իրա սիրած թիմին երկրպագելուց :Ok: 
Գերմանիայի երկրպագուներին նախանձում եմ, իրանք Բալլաքի նման ֆուտբոլիստ ունեն  :Hands Up:

----------


## Deutschland

ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ–Պորտուգալիա 3:2
ԿԵՑՑԵՍ՜ԳԵրմանիա,հիանալի խաղ եվ հիանալի արդյունք...
Դիմում եմ Գերմանիաի օբիժնիկներին վառվեք ,վառվեք մինչեվ մոխիր դառնաք..
Հստակ քայլերով դեպի եզրափակիչ,ԱՌԱՋ Գերմանիա...
Բաստիան Շվայնշտայգեր  :Hands Up: 
Միխաել Բալլակ  :Ok: 
Լուկաշ Պոդոլսկի  :Ok: 
Միռոսլավ Կլոզե  :Ok: 
Սիմոն Ռոլֆես  :Ok: 
Ֆիլիպ Լահմ  :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Գերմանացիների ֆուտբոլը երբեք չեմ հավանել, այն պատճառով, որ ֆուտբոլը խաղա, իսկ իրանց համար ֆուտբոլը ծանր, տաժանակիր աշխատանքա:
> Իրանք ոչ թե խաղում են, այլ բանվորություն են անում դաշտում:
> 0էմոցիա: Ընթացքում 3:0 հաղթեն, թե պարտվեն իրանց համար տարբերություն չկա, գործա անում են էլի:


մենակ ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդը կարար էտ ձեվ բան արտահայտվեր... :LOL:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> մենակ ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդը կարար էտ ձեվ բան արտահայտվեր...


Դե քո հե պես ֆուտբոլային գուրույի հետ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանն ու Ռուդիկ Բարսեղյանն էլ չեն կարա ոտ քցի, ուր մնաց ես:

ԻՍկ ընդանրապես արտասհամանյան ուժեղ թիմերի ու հավաքականների մոլի երկրպագուները, որոնք "իրենց" թիմի ամեն հաջողություն համարում են անձնական հաղթանակ ժպիտ են առաջացնում:

Առաջին հերթին, նրանով, որ իրանց ջախջախիչ մեծամասնությունը երբևէ "իրենց" թիմին ստադիոնում չեն երգրպագել, երկրորդն էլ մի հատ նաֆթալինոտ անեկդոտ կա էտ թեմայով:
Մեկը մտնումա ավտոբուս, ասումա ինձ ով կարա բան ասի:
Մեկը տեղից բարձրանումա ու ասումա ԵՍ:
-Ինձ ու իրան ով կարա բան ասի:  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Գերմանիայի երկրպագուներին նախանձում եմ, իրանք Բալլաքի նման ֆուտբոլիստ ունեն


 :Boredom:  :Sulel:  :Jpit:

----------


## Deutschland

> Դե քո հե պես ֆուտբոլային գուրույի հետ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանն ու Ռուդիկ Բարսեղյանն էլ չեն կարա ոտ քցի, ուր մնաց ես:
> 
> ԻՍկ ընդանրապես արտասհամանյան ուժեղ թիմերի ու հավաքականների մոլի երկրպագուները, որոնք "իրենց" թիմի ամեն հաջողություն համարում են անձնական հաղթանակ ժպիտ են առաջացնում:
> 
> Առաջին հերթին, նրանով, որ իրանց ջախջախիչ մեծամասնությունը երբևէ "իրենց" թիմին ստադիոնում չեն երգրպագել, երկրորդն էլ մի հատ նաֆթալինոտ անեկդոտ կա էտ թեմայով:
> Մեկը մտնումա ավտոբուս, ասումա ինձ ով կարա բան ասի:
> Մեկը տեղից բարձրանումա ու ասումա ԵՍ:
> -Ինձ ու իրան ով կարա բան ասի:


տո  ա՜յ տղա գուրուն դու ես ու էտ նշված մարդիկ էլ  քո պես ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդիկ են.
Հետո էլ գերմանիաի հաջողությունը իմ անձնական հաջողությունը երբեք չի կարա լինի.
Ու ի տարբերություն քո ջախջախիչ մեծամասնության ես եղել եմ իմ երկրպագած թիմի ահագին խաղերի...Էտ նաֆթալինոտ անեկդոտտ էլ լրիվ անիմաստ էր...դու երեվումա սեր ունես էտ ձեվ նաֆթալինոտ անեկդոտների հետ..

----------


## REAL_ist

> ԻՍկ ընդանրապես արտասհամանյան ուժեղ թիմերի ու հավաքականների մոլի երկրպագուները, որոնք "իրենց" թիմի ամեն հաջողություն համարում են անձնական հաղթանակ ժպիտ են առաջացնում:
> Առաջին հերթին, նրանով, որ իրանց ջախջախիչ մեծամասնությունը երբևէ "իրենց" թիմին ստադիոնում չեն երգրպագել


մթոմ ստադիոնում խաղ նայելը ինչ կապ ուներ, չհասկացա մտքիդ թռիչքը
կամել անձնական հաղթանակը որնա, երկրպագածդ թմի հաղթանակը պարզա պետքա ուրախություն պարգևի
իսկական մոլի երկրպագուներ մեր երկրում դժվար գտնվեն, ամեն տեսակի մոլեռանդությունը հիվանդությունա ու անընդունելի բանա

----------


## Moon

> ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ–Պորտուգալիա 3:2
> ԿԵՑՑԵՍ՜ԳԵրմանիա,հիանալի խաղ եվ հիանալի արդյունք...
> Դիմում եմ Գերմանիաի օբիժնիկներին վառվեք ,վառվեք մինչեվ մոխիր դառնաք..
> Հստակ քայլերով դեպի եզրափակիչ,ԱՌԱՋ Գերմանիա...
> Բաստիան Շվայնշտայգեր 
> Միխաել Բալլակ 
> Լուկաշ Պոդոլսկի 
> Միռոսլավ Կլոզե 
> Սիմոն Ռոլֆես 
> ...


Թխիր, լրիվ համաձայն եմ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ԱՊՐԵՆ ԻՄ ԳՈՐՄԱՆԱՑԻՆԵՐԸ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Deutschland

ես մոռացա շնորհավորել Գերմանիաի բոլոր երկրպագուներին նման փառահեղ հաղթանակի համար,եվս մեկ անգամ շՆՈրՀԱՎՈր  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> տո  ա՜յ տղա գուրուն դու ես ու էտ նշված մարդիկ էլ  քո պես ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդիկ են.
> Հետո էլ գերմանիաի հաջողությունը իմ անձնական հաջողությունը երբեք չի կարա լինի.
> Ու ի տարբերություն քո ջախջախիչ մեծամասնության ես եղել եմ իմ երկրպագած թիմի ահագին խաղերի...Էտ նաֆթալինոտ անեկդոտտ էլ լրիվ անիմաստ էր...դու երեվումա սեր ունես էտ ձեվ նաֆթալինոտ անեկդոտների հետ..


Նաֆթալինոտա, բայց քո պես իրանց ֆուտբոլային գուրույի տեղ դրածներին ու ուրիշներին անուն կպցնողներին լավ բնորոշումա:  :LOL:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Գերմանիա՜,Գերմանիա՜ կրկին Գերմանիա՜
ապրեն Գերմանացիները,շատ բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլ խաղացին եվ դուրս շպրտեցին եվրոից Պորտուգալացիներին :Hands Up: 
Եվ ամենահիանալի փաստը Ռոնալդուի հերը անծելն էր :Ok: 
Good Bye RONALDO :LOL: 
GOOD BYE` Portugal :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> դուրս շպրտեցին եվրոից Պորտուգալացիներին


Ի շնորհիվ Բալլաքի խփած անարդար գնդակի  :Wink:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> Ի շնորհիվ Բալլաքի խփած անարդար գնդակի


Շատ էլ արդար էր,բայց դա չի կարեվորը ,կարեվորը այն է որ ամբողջ խաղը, որ վերցնես Գերմանացիները շատ արժանի էին...
եվ հետո վատ պարողին.....խանգարում...

----------


## Ռեդ

> Շատ էլ արդար էր
> եվ հետո վատ պարողին.....խանգարում...


Էսօր լիքը Գերմանիայի երկրպագուներ իրենք ասեցին, որ անարդար էր: Իսկ դու  :Angry2: 
Շատ էլ մի ոգևորվեք  :Angry2:

----------


## Cesare

> Էսօր լիքը Գերմանիայի երկրպագուներ իրենք ասեցին, որ անարդար էր: Իսկ դու 
> Շատ էլ մի ոգևորվեք


*Եթե անարդարը Բալակի գոլն էր, ուրեմն գնամ քնեմ ելի ...
Հաստատ իմացի Գերմանիաի հավաքականը իրա սաղ պատմությունով ենքան կա, որ եթե չլներ Բալակի գոլը շատ բան ուրիշ ձև կլներ ... Էսօրվա դրությամբ Գերմանիան ավելի ուժեզ ա Պորտուից ուզենք թե չէ :*

----------


## Taurus

> Էսօր լիքը Գերմանիայի երկրպագուներ իրենք ասեցին, որ անարդար էր: Իսկ դու 
> Շատ էլ մի ոգևորվեք


Հոգնակիով մի խոսա, ու ընդհանրապես զգույշ եղիր արտահայտություններիդ մեջ

----------


## Moon

> *Եթե անարդարը Բալակի գոլն էր, ուրեմն գնամ քնեմ ելի ...
> Հաստատ իմացի Գերմանիաի հավաքականը իրա սաղ պատմությունով ենքան կա, որ եթե չլներ Բալակի գոլը շատ բան ուրիշ ձև կլներ ... Էսօրվա դրությամբ Գերմանիան ավելի ուժեզ ա Պորտուից ուզենք թե չէ :*


ԻՄ սրտով ես խոսում, ապրես, համաձայն եմ,շատ ճիշտ ես։ Մեկա անգամ եթե Բալակի գոլը չլիներ, էլի ուրիշ գոլ կլիներ հաստատ։

----------


## Ռեդ

> *Եթե անարդարը Բալակի գոլն էր, ուրեմն գնամ քնեմ ելի ...*


Գնա քնի  :LOL: 
Տենանք ձեր Գերմանիան ինչ կանի Թուրքիայի կամ Խորվաթիայի հետ  :Bad:

----------


## Moon

> Գնա քնի 
> Տենանք ձեր Գերմանիան ինչ կանի Թուրքիայի կամ Խորվաթիայի հետ


դե կտեսնես, ինչ կանի։

----------


## Ռեդ

> դե կտեսնես, ինչ կանի։


Իսկ դու ինչ սպասելիքներ ունես?  :Think: 
Երեկ մի ծանոթ տղա ասում էր Խորվաթիա - Թուրքիա ով կրի չեմպիոն ա դառնալու  :Shok:

----------


## Moon

> Իսկ դու ինչ սպասելիքներ ունես? 
> Երեկ մի ծանոթ տղա ասում էր Խորվաթիա - Թուրքիա ով կրի չեմպիոն ա դառնալու


ԼՕլ, նենց ես ասում, ոնց որ էդ տղայի ասածը քեզ համար օրենք էր։
Իմ սպասելիքները բնականաբար Գերմանիայիս հաղթանակն ա։

----------


## Ռեդ

> ԼՕլ, նենց ես ասում, ոնց որ էդ տղայի ասածը քեզ համար օրենք էր։
> Իմ սպասելիքները բնականաբար Գերմանիայիս հաղթանակն ա։


Լօյլ, օրենք չէր, զարմանք  :Shok:  էր:
Գերմանիայիդ հաղթանակը նույնպես զարմանք կլինի  :LOL:

----------


## Moon

> Լօյլ, օրենք չէր, զարմանք  էր:
> Գերմանիայիդ հաղթանակը նույնպես զարմանք կլինի


Դե, հուսամ դու մի լավ կզարմանաս Արամ ջան։

----------


## Ռեդ

> Դե, հուսամ դու մի լավ կզարմանաս Արամ ջան։


Անունս որտեղից գիտես ?  :Shok: 

Ավելացվել է 30 վայրկյան անց
 :Shok:   :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> Դե, հուսամ դու մի լավ կզարմանաս Արամ ջան։





> Անունս որտեղից գիտես ? 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 30 վայրկյան անց


Ագենտ 007.5 *Գժուկ* *Bond*
nemeckaya razvedka

հիմա ժամանակն ա, որ թիմերը իրանց իրական դեմքերը ցույց տան, դա չի վերաբերվում Հոլլանդացիներին, քանզի նրանք առաջին իսկ խաղում բացեցին իրենց բոլոր խաղաթղթերը:
Մեզ համար միակ վտանգավոր թիմը Իսպանիան ա!

----------


## Bergmann

Թուրքերի ճամփան վերջը մենակ գերմանացիներն են փակելու

----------


## Sunny Stream

թուքերին հալալ ա...

...իսկ ավատարս նվիրում եմ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր թերագնահատում էին Գերմանիայի ուժերը  :Tongue:

----------


## Kuk

> Թուրքերի ճամփան վերջը մենակ գերմանացիներն են փակելու


Ըհը :Yes:

----------


## Deutschland

ես տեսնում եմ նորից սկսեցին Գերմանիաի օբիժնիկները ավելորդ բաներ խոսելը,ես ասեմ որ դրանք երեվի  նույնիսկ Գերմանիա-Թուրքիա խաղին թուրքերի կողմից կլինեն.. :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

չմտածես, կարեվոր չի, կարեվորը որ կրելու ենք!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Chempion ենք արդեն ախպեեեեեեեեերս

----------


## Սերխիո

Ինչպես ասել էի ,մնաց Գերմանինա ,Ֆրանսիայից ու Հոյլանդից հետո ,որ բալետ եմ անում… 

Հ.Գ.
ում բալետ արինք չումա կպավ

----------


## Ռեդ

> ում բալետ արինք չումա կպավ


էլ մի ասա  :Angry2:

----------


## Moon

Ժողովուրդ ե՞րբ ա Գերմանիան խաղում։
Քննություններս չեն թողնում մարդավարի ամեն ինչից տեղյակ լինեմ։

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Ինչպես ասել էի ,մնաց Գերմանինա ,Ֆրանսիայից ու Հոյլանդից հետո ,որ բալետ եմ անում… 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> ում բալետ արինք չումա կպավ


է~... շառից-փորձանքից հեռու  :Nono:   :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

Աչքիս Թուրքիան անակնկան ա պատրաստել Գերմանիայի համար  :Wink:   :Santatip:

----------


## Freddie

> Ժողովուրդ ե՞րբ ա Գերմանիան խաղում։
> Քննություններս չեն թողնում մարդավարի ամեն ինչից տեղյակ լինեմ։


Ամսի 25-ին։  :Victory:

----------


## Moon

> Ամսի 25-ին։


Մերսի

----------


## Kuk

> Ամսի 25-ին։


Էդ օրը թուրքերը վրաերթի են ենթարկվելու :Wink:

----------


## Moon

> Էդ օրը թուրքերը վրաերթի են ենթարկվելու


Անպայման, նոր ընկերոջս հետ էի խոսում, Խորվատ ա։ Ասում ա հիմա ինքն էլ ա ատում թուրքերին։

----------


## Ռեդ

> Խորվատ ա: Ասում ա հիմա ինքն էլ ա ատում թուրքերին։


Անկասկած շատ մեծ պատճառներ ունի   :Sad:

----------


## Moon

> Անկասկած շատ մեծ պատճառներ ունի


Հա, ես էլ մի պահ մոռացել էի, որ խորվատ ա։ Ախր, Բոսնիայում ապրողները խորվատներ են։ ԼՕլ
Իրան հարցրեցի ում ես բալետ անում։

----------


## Ռեդ

> Իրան հարցրեցի ում ես բալետ անում։


 :LOL: 
Շատ դժվար հարց ես տվել  :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Moon

Անհամբեր սպասում եմ Գերմանիայիս հաջորդ խաղին։ Մինչև վաղը չեմ համբերում։

----------


## Kuk

> Անհամբեր սպասում եմ Գերմանիայիս հաջորդ խաղին։ Մինչև վաղը չեմ համբերում։

----------


## Moon

> 


WOW, ինչ կատաղի ֆանատներ են։ լօլ, դեմքություն ա

----------


## salatik

բոլորս էսօր Գերմանիային ենք երկրպագելու  :Hands Up: 
թուրքը ովա է որ հաղթի :Goxakan:

----------


## John

Գերմանիա-Ռուսաստան խաղին եմ սպասում անհամբերությամբ…

----------


## Sunny Stream

շաաատ եմ սպասում էսօրվա խաղին... ինչ խոսք, արդեն ապացուցել են, որ արժանի մրցակիցներ են. երկուսն էլ մինչև վերջին վայրկյանը հաղթանակի համար պայքարող են, երկուսն էլ պատրաստ են կոպիտ խաղի դիմել... ուժերը այնքան էլ հավասար չեն, Թուրքիայի հավաքականի մի քանի լավ խաղացողներ կարմիր քարտի պատճառով չեն խաղա... բայց դե էդ էլ չլիներ, մեկ ա` ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱԱԱԱաաա!!!
հաստատ շատ լարված խաղ է լինելու!!!
 գնամ, քնեմ, որ կարողանամ դիմանալ  :Wacko:

----------


## Kuk

> Գերմանիա-Ռուսաստան խաղին եմ սպասում անհամբերությամբ…


Բայց տենց խաղ կլինի՞ :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

> շաաատ եմ սպասում էսօրվա խաղին... ինչ խոսք, արդեն ապացուցել են, որ արժանի մրցակիցներ են. երկուսն էլ մինչև վերջին վայրկյանը հաղթանակի համար պայքարող են, երկուսն էլ պատրաստ են կոպիտ խաղի դիմել... ուժերը այնքան էլ հավասար չեն, Թուրքիայի հավաքականի մի քանի լավ խաղացողներ կարմիր քարտի պատճառով չեն խաղա... բայց դե էդ էլ չլիներ, մեկ ա` ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱԱԱԱաաա!!!
> հաստատ շատ լարված խաղ է լինելու!!!
>  գնամ, քնեմ, որ կարողանամ դիմանալ


Լավ, էլի, էրեխեք: Թուրքիան թիմ չունի, տուֆտա թիմ ա: Իսկ Գերմանիայից դե զզվում եմ, բայց էս միակ դեպքն ա, որ Գերմանիա եմ բալետ անելու...

----------


## Աբելյան

չգիտեմ էլ ում բալետ անեմ  :Unsure:

----------


## Moon

> չգիտեմ էլ ում բալետ անեմ


Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Գերմանիային, բա կարող ա էդ անկապ թուրքերին։

----------


## Bergmann

Գերմանացիք թուրքերին ճղելու են սվաղեն գետնին 
էս անգամ իրանց ալլահն էլ մուհամեդի հետ որ ուզեն չեն կարա փրկեն  :LOL: 

*Deutschland vorwärts, Sieg mit uns!*

----------


## Moon

> Գերմանացիք թուրքերին ճղելու են սվաղեն գետնին 
> էս անգամ իրանց ալլահն էլ մուհամեդի հետ որ ուզեն չեն կարա փրկեն 
> 
> *Deutschland vorwärts, Sieg mit uns!*


Ապրեսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսս...........................
Գերմանիա, պատրաստվեք ժողովուրդ ջան, մի լավ էներգիա հավաքեք, թեժ խաղ ա լինելու....

----------


## Moon

Ժողովուրդ, տեսնում եք ինչ թեժա։ Ապրեն իմ Գերմանացիները՚!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Հեսա Շվայնշտայգերս մի հատ էլ գոլ կխփի, մի հատ էլ Բալակն ու մի հատ էլ Կլոզես,թե չէ էդ ինչ անկապ դեմքերն են էդ թուրքերը։ Մեկը մեկից տարած։
Ապրեն.....................։)

----------


## Kuk

Առաջին տայմը ո՞նց վերջացավ:

----------


## dvgray

> Առաջին տայմը ո՞նց վերջացավ:


Հեչ  :Smile: 
Թուրքերը մի հատ սիրուն գոլ խփին ու մի հատ էլ ապուշ գոլ կերան

----------


## Moon

> Առաջին տայմը ո՞նց վերջացավ:


1:1
Գերմանիայիս գոլը Շվայնշտայգերը խփեց։ Գնամ, հեսա կշարունակվի։

----------


## Freddie

*Հաղթանա՜կ, հաղթանա՜կ, հաղթանա՜կ։ Ուռաաաաաաա՜ Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր Գերմանիայի երկրպագուներին։ Հիանալի խաղ։ 3։2 հօգուտ Գերմանիայի։ Դե թող ասեն, որ խաղալ չգիտեն։ Լամմը վերջիվերջո իրան ցույց տվեց։ Ի՜նչ սիրուն գոլ էր։ Շվայնշտայնգերի մասին դե էլ չեմ ասում։*

----------


## Moon

*ՀԱՂԹԵՑԻՆՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔ
ՈՒՌՌՌՌՌՌՌՌԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ*

----------


## քաղաքացի

:Bad:

----------


## Freddie

*Ժողովուրդ 2-րդ գոլը ո՞վ խփեց Գերմանացիներից։ Կապը խախտվել էր չիմացա։*

----------


## Kuk

> *ՀԱՂԹԵՑԻՆՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔՔ
> ՈՒՌՌՌՌՌՌՌՌԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ*

----------


## Moon

Չնայած կապի խափանման պատճառով շատ նյարդայնացա, բայց ահավոր ուրախ եմ։
Ծափահարենք Շվայնշտայգերին,Կլոզեին, Լամին։
Տեսաք թուրքերը ինչ մանթո վիճակում էին։

----------


## քաղաքացի

> *Ժողովուրդ 2-րդ գոլը ո՞վ խփեց Գերմանացիներից։ Կապը խախտվել էր չիմացա։*


Միրոսլավ կլոզե  :Bad:

----------


## Moon

> *Ժողովուրդ 2-րդ գոլը ո՞վ խփեց Գերմանացիներից։ Կապը խախտվել էր չիմացա։*


Կլոզեն։

----------


## Սամվել

2րդ Տայմը չեմ նայել, բայց առաջինում թուրքերը սվաղել էին... Չնայաած Գերմանիա էի այս խաղում երկրպագում, բայց եթե մեկը հայտարարի որ առաջին թայմը գերմանիան արժանի էր ոչոքիի կեզրակացնեմ որ ֆուտբոլից բան չի հասկանում  :Think: s 

Ամեն Դեպքում Ուրախ եմ որ Թուրքերը չանցան

----------


## Freddie

*Գերմանացիները շատ էլ լավ էին խաղում։ Պաշտպանությունը ուժեղ էր, լավ էլ հարձակվում էին՝ դրա արդյունքն էլ 3-րդ գոլն էր Լամմի կատարմամբ։ Ինչ վերաբերվում է թուրքերին, ապա ի՞նչ ասել է թե 2-րդ կազմ և ոչ լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ։ Եթե տենց վատն էին իրանց հավաքական չէին վերցնի։ Դրա համար պետք չէ Գերմանիային անտեղի ամոթանքներ տալ։ *

----------


## Kuk

Վերջին գոլը սիրուն էր: Զգացվում էր, որ վերջինն ա էս առաջնության մեջ  :LOL:

----------


## Freddie

> Վերջին գոլը սիրուն էր: Զգացվում էր, որ վերջինն ա էս առաջնության մեջ


*Ճիշտա, թուրքերի համար։*

----------


## Սամվել

> *Գերմանացիները շատ էլ լավ էին խաղում։ Պաշտպանությունը ուժեղ էր, լավ էլ հարձակվում էին՝ դրա արդյունքն էլ 3-րդ գոլն էր Լամմի կատարմամբ։ Ինչ վերաբերվում է թուրքերին, ապա ի՞նչ ասել է թե 2-րդ կազմ և ոչ լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ։ Եթե տենց վատն էին իրանց հավաքական չէին վերցնի։ Դրա համար պետք չէ Գերմանիային անտեղի ամոթանքներ տալ։ *


Այ հենց սրա մասին էի ասում... Դրա ինչն էր ամուր դարպասաձողերը թե աղթած ծուռերը.. թե էն որ մի գրոհով գոլ արին.. /1ի տայմի մասին եմ ասում/ հասկանոում եմ գերմանիա եք սիրում.. բայց էտ չի նշանակում որ իրերը իրենց անուններվ չպետք է անվանենք...

Եթե առաջին տայմով նայենք թուրքերը ավելի արժանի էին... 

հա մի  բան էլ... 

Իմ անձնական կարծիքով սենց խաղով Գերմանինան ոչ իսպանիայի ոչ էլ Ռուսաստանի դեմ շանսեր Չունի  :Think: 
Երբ Թուրքերի 2րդ կազմին Գերմանացիները զոռով հաղթեցին...  :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> *Ճիշտա, թուրքերի համար։*


Չի բացառվում նաև գերմանացիների համար:

----------


## Moon

> *Գերմանացիները շատ էլ լավ էին խաղում։ Պաշտպանությունը ուժեղ էր, լավ էլ հարձակվում էին՝ դրա արդյունքն էլ 3-րդ գոլն էր Լամմի կատարմամբ։ Ինչ վերաբերվում է թուրքերին, ապա ի՞նչ ասել է թե 2-րդ կազմ և ոչ լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ։ Եթե տենց վատն էին իրանց հավաքական չէին վերցնի։ Դրա համար պետք չէ Գերմանիային անտեղի ամոթանքներ տալ։ *


Ճիշտ ես, լրիվ համաձայն եմ։
Ամենադեմքը տաքարյուն թուրք մարզիչն էր։

----------


## Տատ

Դե լավ էր։
հիմա սպասենք Ստալինգրադին:

----------


## Freddie

> Այ հենց սրա մասին էի ասում... Դրա ինչն էր ամուր դարպասաձողերը թե աղթած ծուռերը.. թե էն որ մի գրոհով գոլ արին.. /1ի տայմի մասին եմ ասում/ հասկանոում եմ գերմանիա եք սիրում.. բայց էտ չի նշանակում որ իրերը իրենց անուններվ չպետք է անվանենք...
> 
> Եթե առաջին տայմով նայենք թուրքերը ավելի արժանի էին...


*Երբ խփում են դարպասաձողին՝ դա նշանակում է, որ խփում են դարպասաձողին։ Թող լավ խաղային՝ մի քիչ ներքև խփեին և վերջ։ Ինչա թե չեն կարողացել խփել, մեղքը գցում են դարպասաձողի վրա։*

----------


## Սամվել

> *Երբ խփում են դարպասաձողին՝ դա նշանակում է, որ խփում են դարպասաձողին։ Թող լավ խաղային՝ մի քիչ ներքև խփեին և վերջ։ Ինչա թե չեն կարողացել խփել, մեղքը գցում են դարպասաձողի վրա։*


Հենց էտա էլի  :LOL:  թե ասա ինձ պետքա խոորանում եմ
Կյանքումտ Դարպասաձող տեսե՞լ ես  :Xeloq: 
Գիտես ինչ փոքրա ու ինչ դժվարա իրան կպնելը...
Էն որ գնդակը կպնումա դարպասաձողին դա 99% դեպքերում ոչ թե վարպետության պակասա այլ ուղակի անբախտություն... երևի թուրքերին ես էի նավսել  :LOL: ...

Ամեն դեպքում դա ոչմիկերպ կապված չի ֆւոտբոլիստի վարպետության հետ.. մանավանդ տենց դժվար դիրքերից...  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Դե լավ էր։
> հիմա սպասենք Ստալինգրադին:


Իսկականից որ: Իսպանիան ափոսո ա կլասը գցի Գերմանիաի հետ խաղում:
Իրար արժանի թիմեր կլիներ Գերմանիա ընդդեմ Ռուսա*սպանի*
Արջուկյանը- "Հրեշտակ"՛ Մեռկելյանի դեմ 
 :Smile:

----------


## Freddie

> Հենց էտա էլի  թե ասա ինձ պետքա խոորանում եմ
> Կյանքումտ Դարպասաձող տեսե՞լ ես 
> Գիտես ինչ փոքրա ու ինչ դժվարա իրան կպնելը...
> Էն որ գնդակը կպնումա դարպասաձողին դա 99% դեպքերում ոչ թե վարպետության պակասա այլ ուղակի անբախտություն... *երևի թուրքերին ես էի նավսել* ...
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում դա ոչմիկերպ կապված չի ֆւոտբոլիստի վարպետության հետ.. մանավանդ տենց դժվար դիրքերից...


*Էտ մի բանը շատ լավ ես արել (նավսելը)  Բայց դարպասաձողի բացակայության դեպքում գարանտիա չկա, որ գնդակը կհայտնվի դարպասում։*

----------


## Bergmann

> Այ հենց սրա մասին էի ասում... Դրա ինչն էր ամուր դարպասաձողերը թե աղթած ծուռերը.. թե էն որ մի գրոհով գոլ արին.. /1ի տայմի մասին եմ ասում/ հասկանոում եմ գերմանիա եք սիրում.. բայց էտ չի նշանակում որ իրերը իրենց անուններվ չպետք է անվանենք...


Հա, իրերը իրանց անուններով կոչենք, բա չնշանակված 11 մետրանոցը Լամին գցելու համար




> Միրոսլավ կլոզե


Ոնց ա է երևում Թուրքիայի բալելշիկը  :LOL:

----------


## Freddie

> Հա, իրերը իրանց անուններով կոչենք, բա չնշանակված 11 մետրանոցը Լամին գցելու համար


*Հաաաաաաաա՜ ճիշտ ա։ Նախորդ խաղում Բալլակը մի քիչ պորտուգալացուն հրեց նոր գոլ խփեց, սաղ քցվան էտ խեղճ Բալլակի վրա, թե հրելով ա խփել գոլը, ֆլան ֆստան։ Բա սրան ինչ կասեք։ 11 մետրանոցը ակնհայտ էր։ Բա խի չնշանակեց հը՞։ Ինչ ուժեղ խփեցին Լամմին։*

----------


## Սամվել

> *Էտ մի բանը շատ լավ ես արել (նավսելը)  Բայց դարպասաձողի բացակայության դեպքում գարանտիա չկա, որ գնդակը կհայտնվի դարպասում։*


Բա հենց դրա համարա դարպասաձողը...ես չեմ ասում գարանտիա կա թե չկա... հարցը ուղակի էնա որ 1ին տայմում Գերմանիան փրկվում էր... ու լավ էլ փրկվում էր...





> Հա, իրերը իրանց անուններով կոչենք, բա չնշանակված 11 մետրանոցը Լամին գցելու համար


Դրա համար գրառումը մինչև վերջ կարդա... ես մենակ առաջին խաղակեսն եմ նայել.. 2րդը երբ գցում էի մենակ մի հատ նկար էր  :LOL:  :Wink: 
Իսկ 1ինում տենց պահ չեմ հիշում  :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> *Հաաաաաաաա՜ ճիշտ ա։ Նախորդ խաղում Բալլակը մի քիչ պորտուգալացուն հրեց նոր գոլ խփեց, սաղ քցվան էտ խեղճ Բալլակի վրա, թե հրելով ա խփել գոլը, ֆլան ֆստան։ Բա սրան ինչ կասեք։ 11 մետրանոցը ակնհայտ էր։ Բա խի չնշանակեց հը՞։ Ինչ ուժեղ խփեցին Լամմին։*


Լամմին էլ Հոլիվուդ  :LOL: :

----------


## FC Schalke 04

Փառք աստծո որ Թուրքերին երեկ չհաջողվեց մեծ անակնկալի հեղինակ դառնալ,եվ 
հալալա Գերմանացիներին որ կարողացան Թուրքերի դեմն առնել...
Գերմանիան դժվարին հաղթանակ տարավ եվ դուրս եկավ եզրափակիչ.
Գերմանիան 5-րդ անգամն է դուրս գալիս եվրոպայի առաջնությունների եզրափակիչ...
մնացած 4-ից 3-ում Գերմանացիները հաղթել են...

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Հալալա Ֆիլպ Լահմին:
Նախ իրա փոխանցումից հետո Կլոզեն աչքի ընկավ,հետո իրա սխալից հետո գոլ ընդունեցին,եվ Լահմը փորձելով իր սխալը ուղղել առաջ նետվեց եվ  ուղղեց իր սխալը դառնալով ֆանտաստիկ գոլի հեղինակ. :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

Իսպանացիները ունեն լավ կիսապաշտպաններ ՝ Չավի , Ինեստա, Ֆաբռեգաս, բայց դրանք  ծնկի կգան Բալակի ու Շվայնի առաջ , չէ՞ որ նրանք Զերյանով ու Սեմակ չեն…

Հ.Գ.
Մեցլեդեր չեմպիոն…

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Իսպանացիները ունեն լավ կիսապաշտպաններ ՝ Չավի , Ինեստա, Ֆաբռեգաս, բայց դրանք  ծնկի կգան Բալակի ու Շվայնի առաջ , չէ՞ որ նրանք Զերյանով ու Սեմակ չեն…
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Մեցլեդեր չեմպիոն…


Բայց դե Սեմիխ ու Բորալ էլ չեն:
Իսկ Շվայնին Զիրյանովի մոտ ծնկի գալու փորձ ունի:

----------


## Սերխիո

Շվայնը զատո ինքն էր խաղում , Dեմիքելիսը ծնկի եկավ…

Հ.Գ.
Կլոզեն լոճո Տոնիին գռազը կրեց

----------


## Deutschland

Յոահիմ Լյով, Գերմանիայի հավաքականի մարզիչ.

«Այսօր մենք ցուցադրեցինք մեր լավագույն որակները։ Շատ դժվար էր պահպանել զգոնությունն այն բանից հետո, երբ խաղավարտից մի քանի րոպե առաջ թուրքերը վերականգնեցին հավասարակշռությունը։ Այնուամենայնիվ, վերջին պահին մենք կարողացանք հաղթանակ կորզել։ Այնպես որ բոլորս կարող ենք համարձակ խոսել մեր հավաքականում տիրող հաղթողի հոգեբանության մասին։ Մենք գոհ ենք և ուրախ, որ հայտնվեցինք եզրափակիչում։ Աներևակայելի զգացմունքներ, հատկապես, այսպիսի վերջաբանից հետո։ Սա ֆանտաստիկ մենամարտ էր` դրամատիկ պահերով լի։ Թուքրերը փայլուն խաղ ցուցադրեցին։ Ես աշխատել եմ Թուրքիայում և գիտեմ, թե ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում այս հզոր ընտրանին։ Նրանք երեք հանդիպում փրկեցին այս Եվրոյում։ Շնորհավորում եմ թուրք ֆուտբոլիստներին հիանալի խաղի կապակցությամբ։

Ֆրանց Բեկենբաուեր.
«Դժվար է բացատրել այն, ինչ ես հիմա զգում են։ Թուրքերը լավ խաղացին ու հրաշալի թիմ ունեն։ Եզրափակիչում մեր հավաքականին պետք է գործել այնպես, ինչպես Լեհաստանի ու Պորտուգալիայի ընտրանիների դեմ խաղերում։ Եթե ֆուտբոլիստները խաղան այնպես, ինչպես այսօր, ես կասկածում եմ, որ մենք հաղթանակ կտանենք։

Ֆիլիպ Լամ.

«Սա, անկասկած, լավագույն պահն է իմ կարիերայում։ Մրցակիցը բարդացրեց մեր կյանքն այս խաղում, եւ թիմին հարկ եղավ ներդնել իր ողջ ուժերը մինչեւ վերջին վայրկյանը։ Մեղավոր եմ զգում մեր դարպասում հայտնված երկրորդ գոլի համար, այնպես որ անչափ ուրախ եմ, որ մենք կարողացանք առավելության հասնել։

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
Գերմանիայի ընտրանին պատմականորեն աչքի է ընկել մինչև վերջին րոպեները պայքարելու և հաղթանակը կորզելու տենչով։ Ֆուտբոլի պատմությունը հիշում է բազմաթիվ դեպքեր, երբ գերմանացիները տառացիորեն վերջին վայրկյաններին են կարողացել գնդակ խփել ու հաղթել՝ անգամ ամենակարևոր ու դժվարին խաղերում։ Այս առաջնությունում նույն «մարտավարությամբ» էին աչքի ընկնում թուրքերը, ովքեր երեք խաղում անընդմեջ կարողանում էին գոլի հեղինակ դառնալ մրցավարի կողմից ավելացված րոպեներին։ 

Կիսաեզրափակիչում այս «թուրքական», Ֆատիհ Թերիմի թիմի այցեքարտը դարձած մարտավարությունը սպառեց իրեն. ավելի ճիշտ գործեց, սակայն իր դասական, «գերմանական» եղանակով։

Ամեն դեպքում, Թուրքիայի ընտրանին ֆուտբոլային հարգանքի է արժանի։ Դեռ առաջին խաղակեսի ընթացքում զարմանք էր առաջացնում այն փաստը, որ բազմաթիվ որակազրկված և վնասվածք ստացած ֆուտբոլիստներ ունեցող թիմը կարողանում է ոչ միայն պայքարել գերմանացիների դեմ, այլ նաև ավելի լավ տպավորություն թողնել։ Թուրքիայի հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստներն ավելի ակտիվ էին գրոհում. Լեմանին մեկ անգամ փրկեց դարպասաձողը, իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում հորիզոնական ձողից հետ եկած գնդակին առաջինը հասավ Ուգուր Բորալը ու ոչ ուժեղ հարված կատարեց, սակայն Լեմանն այդպես էլ չկարողացավ փրկել իր թիմին՝ գնդակի հետ հայտնվելով դարպասում։ Թուրքերը շարունակեցին գրոհել ու պատասխան ստացան։ Ինչպես և Պորտուգալիայի հավաքականի հետ խաղում, առաջին գնդակը կերտեցին Պոդոլսկին ու Շվայնշտայգերը. վերջինս հստակ եզրափակեց խաղընկերոջ փոխանցումը։ 

Երկրորդ խաղակեսում գերմանացիները շտկեցին դրությունը. երևում էր, որ Թուրքիային ավելի շատ առաջ է մղում նպատակասլացությունն ու հաղթելու ցանկությունը։ 

Այսպես շարունակվեց մինչև 78-ր րոպե, երբ Միրոսլավ Կլոզեն խփեց իր թիմի երկրորդ գնդակը, և, կարծես, հաղթանակ ապահովեց գերմանացիներին։ Սակայն թուրքերը, անհասկանալի է, թե ինչպես, կարողացան ևս մեկ անգամ հավասարեցնել հաշիվը։ Ինչպես և Շվեյցարիայի ու Խորվաթիայի հավաքականների հետ խաղերում գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ Սեմիհ Շենթյուրքը, ով տուգանային հրապարակում եզրափակեց Սաբրիի փոխանցումն աջից։  

Թվաց՝ թուրքական մոդելը կրկին աշխատելու է, բայց կար մի մարդ, ով համաձայն չէր դրա հետ։ *Այդ մարդու անունը Ֆիլիպ Լամ էր*։ Գերմանիայի հավաքականի պաշտանը փայլուն անցում ձեռնարկեց և, պատ խաղալով Թոմաս Հիտցլշպերգերի հետ, ներխուժեց տուգանային հրապարակ  ու անկասելի հարված կատարեց։

Գերմանացի երկրպագուները ցնծում էին, նրանք տեսան ամեն ինչ՝ գոլեր, սխալներ, դրամա, հաղթանակ, ֆուտբոլ։ Հասկանալի է, որ երկու երկների ղեկավարները՝ Աբդուլլահ Գյուլը և Անգելա Մերկելը, տարբեր տրամադրությամբ հեռացան մարզադաշտից, սակայն այս անգամ թուրքերը պարզապես պետք է ընդունեին, որ նույն կարգի հրաշք իրագործել 4 խաղ անընդմեջ ֆուտբոլում դեռ երբեք և ոչ մեկին չի հաջողվել։

----------


## Deutschland

Ֆիլիպ ԼԱՀՄ 90՝ 3:2!!!!!!! :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

ԻՆչպես ասում են, ֆուտբոլ խաղում են 2 թիմ, յուրաքանքչյուրը 11 հոգի, բայց միշտ հաղթում է Գերմանիայի հավաքականը :Hands Up:

----------


## Moon

> ԻՆչպես ասում են, ֆուտբոլ խաղում են 2 թիմ, յուրաքանքչյուրը 11 հոգի, բայց միշտ հաղթում է Գերմանիայի հավաքականը


Ապրես, լավ էր ասված, բայց չգիտեի, որ տենց ասում են։լօլ։)

----------


## Սերխիո

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=17001&page=29

#433 գրառումը

----------


## Ռեդ

Հիմա հաստատ ա որ Բալլաքը  :Sulel:  չի խաղալու ?  :Think:

----------


## Ռեդ

Չե, խաղում ա Բալլաքը  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

Էս գերմանացիք պարտվել չգիտեն. կռիվ են անում:

----------


## Moon

Ես իհարկե տխրեցի, որ Գերմանիաս չհաղթեց։ Բայց դե, շնորհավորում եմ Իսպանիային։
Համ էլ Գերմանիաս 3 անգամ արդեն եղել ա։)

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ես իհարկե տխրեցի, որ Գերմանիաս չհաղթեց։ Բայց դե, շնորհավորում եմ Իսպանիային։
> Համ էլ Գերմանիաս 3 անգամ արդեն եղել ա։)


մոտավորապես նման մի բան էին ասում Գերմանիայի երկրպագուները 2002-ի աշխարհի առաջնությունից հետո  :Cool:

----------


## Deutschland

Նախ շնորհավորում եմ Իսպանիաի երկրպագուներին,քանի որ Իսպանիան երեկ հոյակապ ֆոտբոլ ցուցադրեց.
Իսկ Գերմանիաին կրկին անգամ մի բան չհերիքեց :Sad: ,ինչպես չհերիքեց 2002-ին,2006-ին,2008-ին սա կարծում եմ արդեն չափազանց է :Sad: ,թիմ հասնելով վճռական պահին չի կարողանում վերջին քայլը անել,իրոք դա շատ է տխրեցնում ինձ :Sad: ,եվ ոչ միայն ինձ այլ բոլոր Գերմանիաի երկրպագուներին.Ես համենայն դեպս գոհ եմ իմ երկրպագած թիմից,եվ ինչ էլ որ լինի... :Ok:  Իսկ Գերմանիաի երկրպագուներին կոչ եմ անում պահպանեք սառնասրտություն,եվ հպարտացեք որ երկրպագում եք Գերմանիաի պես հզոր հավաքականի...
DEUTSCHLAND FOREWER!!!! :Ok:

----------


## salatik

Գերմանիան եթե կարողանար 1 գնդակ խփեր, ու հաշիվը եթե դառնար 1-1, հաստատ կհաղթեր, դրանում ես կասկած չունեմ:
Ինչևէ , շնորհավորենք նաև Գերմանիայի երկրպագուներին, Եվրոպայում 2-րդ տեղ գրավելն էլա հաղթանակ :Hands Up:

----------


## Moon

> Գերմանիան եթե կարողանար 1 գնդակ խփեր, ու հաշիվը եթե դառնար 1-1, հաստատ կհաղթեր, դրանում ես կասկած չունեմ:
> Ինչևէ , շնորհավորենք նաև Գերմանիայի երկրպագուներին, Եվրոպայում 2-րդ տեղ գրավելն էլա հաղթանակ


Չէ, քո ասածի հետ համաձայն չեմ։ Հաղթանակը միշտ էլ առաջին տեղն ա համարվում։

----------


## salatik

իսկ ես օրինակ աշխարհով մեկ կլինեի եթե Հայաստանը Եվրոպայի 2-րդ հավաքականը դառնար :Ok:

----------


## John

> իսկ ես օրինակ աշխարհով մեկ կլինեի եթե Հայաստանը Եվրոպայի 2-րդ հավաքականը դառնար


հայերի համր խմբում 3-րդ տեղ ընկնելն էլ հաղթանակ է, իսկ Գերմանիայի համար Աշխարհի 2րդ տեղ լինելը հաղթանակ չի…

----------


## Sunny Stream

:Cray: 
վույ... խեղճ էրեխեն էլ աչքը վնասեց, էլ դեղին քարտ ստացավ (ճիշտ եմ հիշում, չէ՞... ուղղակի էդ գիշեր չքնեցի, ամեն բան գլխումս խառնվել է  :Xeloq: ), վերջում էլ Անգելա Մերկելը դրել լեկցիա էր կարդում գլխին... ափսոս Բալլակի ու Լահմի համար...  :Rolleyes: 

Բայց ինձ սպանեց Անգելա Մերկելի դեմքը, երբ Կասիլիասն իր մոտով անցավ, որ մեդալը ստանա ու գնա դեպի գավաթը  :LOL: 
 մոտավորապես էսպես էր  :Beee: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Moon

> հայերի համր խմբում 3-րդ տեղ ընկնելն էլ հաղթանակ է, իսկ Գերմանիայի համար Աշխարհի 2րդ տեղ լինելը հաղթանակ չի…


Ապրես Հովսեփ, լրիվ համաձայն եմ։

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> հայերի համր խմբում 3-րդ տեղ ընկնելն էլ հաղթանակ է, իսկ Գերմանիայի համար Աշխարհի 2րդ տեղ լինելը հաղթանակ չի…


Եթե նայենք ավանդույթների տեսակետից տենցա, բայց եթե նայենք իրանց խաղացողներին ու իրանց ցույց տված խաղը 2-րդ տեղը իրանց շատա:
Հետո եվրոպայում են 2-րդը, աշխարհում 3-րդն են:

----------


## Սերխիո

Գերմանիան վերջի 20 տարվա մեջ եվրոպայի ամենատիտղոսակիր թիմն ա
1990  թ.Աշխարհի չեմպիոն
1996  թ. Եվրոպայի Չեմպիոն
2002 թ.Աշխարհի փոխչեմպիոն
2006 թ. Բրոնզե մեդալակիր
2008 թ.Եվրոպայի փոխչեմպիոն

Հետո Ֆրանսիան

1998  թ.Աշխարհի չեմպիոն
2000 թ.Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն
2006 թ. Աշխարհի փոխչեմպիոն

նոր իտալիա

1994 թ. Աշխարհի փոխչեմպիոն
2000 թ. Եվրոպայի փոխչեմպիոն
2006 թ.Աշխարհի չեմպիոն

----------

Wolfs (29.03.2009)

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Ովա վիճում?
Բայց դե նույն վիճակագրությունից երևումա, որ արդյունքները գնալով վատանում են:
Ու ամենակարևորը խաղացողների կլասսնա իջնում:
Պոդոլսկին ու Կլոզեն ինչքան էլ, որ լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ են, երբեք Կլինսման չեն դառնա, ու նույնիսկ Բալլակը երբեք Մաթեուս չի դառնա:

----------


## FC Schalke 04

Իրոք ցավալի էր Գերմանիաի հավաքականի պարտությունը.Ափսոս որ ընդամենը մեկ քայլ չհերիքեց բաղձալի գավաթը..Ուղղակի զայրացած եմ միթե կարելի էր Ֆիլիպ Լահմին փոխարինել,ճիշտ է նա կոպիտ սխալ թույլ տվեց ինչի արդյունքում խփվեց խաղի միակ եվ Իսպանացիների համար հաղթական գնդակը,բայց չէ որ Լահմը այն ֆուտբոլիստներ ով Լեհաստանի հետ առաջին գոլի,Խորվաթիաի միակ խփված գոլի ,Ավստրաի (Հիշենք նրա փայլուն անցումը որից հետո խաղտեցին կանոնները նրա դեմ ,իսկ Բալլակը ֆանտաստիկ հարվածով ռմբահարեց Ավստրիաի հավաքականի դարպասը),գոլերի համահեղինակ էր դարձել,եվ Վերջապես Լահմը դարձավ Թուրքիա-Գերմանիա հանդիպման հերոս նախ հիշենք 11մ-ի կասկածելի պահը,հիշենք Լահմի փայլուն փոխանցում որից հետո Կլոզեն դարձավ գոլի 2 գոլի հեղինակ,Իսկ խաղավերջում Լահմի մեղքով խփվեց Թուրքերի պատասխան գնդակը,եվ հետո բոլորս հիշում ենք թե ինչպես Լահմը առաջ նետվեց շրջանցեց թուրք ֆոտբոլիստին պատ խաղարկեց ,եվ դարձավ փայլուն կամային գոլի հեղինակ եվ եզրափակիչի ուղեգիր շնորհեց Գերմանացիներին,եվ վերջապես նշեմ որ Լահմին խաղադաշտից հանելուց հետո Գերմանացիների ձախ թեվ քնած էր,չկար անցումներ ,չկար ձախ թեվով հարձակումներ,ես կարծում եմ եթե Լահմը շարունակեր խաղալ՝ համոզված եմ կուղեր իր սխալը ,եթե ոչ սխալը ապա գոնե նրա ձախ եզրով անցումները կտաին իրենց արդյունքը..

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Ովա վիճում?
> Բայց դե նույն վիճակագրությունից երևումա, որ արդյունքները գնալով վատանում են:
> Ու ամենակարևորը խաղացողների կլասսնա իջնում:
> Պոդոլսկին ու Կլոզեն ինչքան էլ, որ լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ են, երբեք Կլինսման չեն դառնա, ու նույնիսկ Բալլակը երբեք Մաթեուս չի դառնա:


որ էտ ձեվ գցես Կլինսմանը ,Գերդ Մյուլլեր չի դառնա,Մաթեուսն էլ Բեկենբաուեր...

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց
Գերմանիան են եզակի ավանդական հավաքականների թվինա դասվում որ երբեք բարձրակարգ խաղացողների կարիք չի զգացել չի զգում չի էլ զգա...դա ուղղակի անտեղիա ասել որ կլասով սրաից լավն էր վատն էր եվ այլն...ամեն ժամանակահատված իր աստղն է ծնում...

----------


## Deutschland

Գերմանիաի ազգային հավաքականը ընդգրկվելա ընտրական 4 խմբում
հանդիպումներ
ամսաթիվ. տանը. հյուրնկալվելիս.  

1.*Германия*
2.Финляндия			
3.Уэльс			
4.Азербайджан :Angry2:   :Bad: 
5.Лихтенштейн		
6.Россия	



06/09/08 Уэльс - Азербайджан  
*06/09/08 Лихтенштейн - Германия * 
*10/09/08 Финляндия - Германия * 
10/09/08 Азербайджан - Лихтенштейн  
10/09/08 Россия - Уэльс  
*11/10/08 Германия - Россия * 
11/10/08 Уэльс - Лихтенштейн  
11/10/08 Финляндия - Азербайджан  
15/10/08 Россия - Финляндия  
*15/10/08 Германия - Уэльс * 
28/03/09 Россия - Азербайджан  
*28/03/09 Германия - Лихтенштейн * 
28/03/09 Уэльс - Финляндия  
01/04/09 Лихтенштейн - Россия  
*01/04/09 Уэльс - Германия * 
06/06/09 Азербайджан - Уэльс 
06/06/09 Финляндия - Лихтенштейн  
10/06/09 Финляндия - Россия  
*19/08/09 Азербайджан - Германия * 
05/09/09 Азербайджан - Финляндия  
05/09/09 Россия - Лихтенштейн  
*09/09/09 Германия - Азербайджан  »*  
09/09/09 Лихтенштейн - Финляндия  
09/09/09 Уэльс - Россия  
*10/10/09 Россия - Германия* 
10/10/09 Финляндия - Уэльс 
10/10/09 Лихтенштейн - Азербайджан 
14/10/09 Лихтенштейн - Уэльс 
*14/10/09 Германия - Финляндия* 
14/10/09 Азербайджан - Россия

----------


## Rammstein

Գերմանիայի հավաքականը իմ սիրելի հավաքականն ա։ Ճիշտ ա ֆինալուն լավ չխաղացիին, բայց դա էական չի։
Դոյչլանդ ջան, եթե դեմ չես ասեմ, որ ստորագրությանդ մեջ սխալ կա. ոչ թե «UBER», այլ «ÜBER»։ :Smile:

----------


## Deutschland

06.09.08 Լիխտեինշտեին-ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ

----------


## Deutschland

երեկ Գերմանիաի հզոր հավաքկանը փորձության ենթարկվեց Հելսինկիում,որտեղ համառ եվ դիտարաժան պայքարում Գերմանացիներին 3 դեպքում էլ հաջողվեց խուսափել պարտությունից ի շնորհիվ Միռո ԿԼՈԶԵի… :Ok: 
*Ֆինլանդիա - ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ 3:3* :Think: 

Գոլեր՝ 1։0 Յուհանսոն (33), 1:1 – Կլոզե (38), 2:1 – Վյարինյեն (43), 2:2 – Կլոզե (44), 3:2 – Սյելունդ (53), 3:3 – Կլոզե (83)։

----------


## Deutschland

Լիխտենշտեյն -Գերմանիա 0:6
Ուելս -Ադրբեջան 1:0


Ադրբեջան - Լիխտենշտեյն 0:0

Ռուսաստան - Ուելս 2:1

Գոլեր՝ 1։0 - Պավլյուչենկո (22, 11 մետ.), 1։1 - Լեդլի (66), 2։1 - Պոգրեբնյակ (81)։

Ֆինլանդիա - Գերմանիա 3:3

Գոլեր՝ 1։0 Յուհանսոն (33), 1:1 – Կլոզե (38), 2:1 – Վյարինյեն (43), 2:2 – Կլոզե (44), 3:2 – Սյելունդ (53), 3:3 – Կլոզե (83)։

----------


## Deutschland

Չորրորդ խումբ

*Գերմանիա – Ռուսաստան – 2:1 (2:0)

Գոլեր՝ 1:0 – Պոդոլսկի (9), 2:0 – Բալլակ (28), 2:1 – Արշավին (51):*

Ֆինլանդիա – Ադրբեջան – 1:0 (0:0)

Գոլ՝ 1:0 – Ֆորսելլ (61, 11 մետ.):

Ուելս – Լիխտենշտեյն – 2:0 (1:0)

Գոլեր՝ 1:0 – Դ. Էդվարդս (42), 2:0 – Չ.Էվանս (80):

----------

Bayern Munchen (11.02.2009)

----------


## Deutschland

*1.ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ            3   2  1  0  11 - 4  7*  :Ok: 
2.ՈՒելս                        3   2   0  1  4- 2     6
3.Ֆինլանդիա              2  1   1   0  4-3     4
4.Ռուսաստան           2   1   0   1  3  - 3  3
5.Ադրբեջան                 3   0   1   2  0 - 2   1
6.Լիխտեյնշտեյն        3    0   1   2  0 -  8  1

----------

Bayern Munchen (11.02.2009)

----------


## Deutschland

ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ-Ուելս 1-0
Տռոխովսկի 73՝
Ռուսաստան-Ֆինլանդիա 3-0

1.ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ 4 3 1 0 12 - 4 *10* 
2.Ռուսաստան 3 2 0 1 6 - 3   *6*
3.ՈՒելս 4 2 0 2 4- 3   *6*
4.Ֆինլանդիա 3 1 1 1 4-7   *4*
5.Ադրբեջան 3 0 1 2 0 - 2   * 1*
6.Լիխտեյնշտեյն 3 0 1 2 0 - 8 * 1*

----------

Bayern Munchen (11.02.2009)

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Այսօր Դյուսելդորֆում Գերմանիաի ազգային հավաքականը ընկերական խաղի շրջանակներում կմրցի Նորվեգիաի ընտրանու հետ.
*ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ - ՆՈՐՎԵԳԻԱ 23:30 ,* 
*11.02.2009.ԴՅՈՒՍԵԼԴՈՐՖ.*

----------


## Deutschland

> Այսօր Դյուսելդորֆում Գերմանիաի ազգային հավաքականը ընկերական խաղի շրջանակներում կմրցի Նորվեգիաի ընտրանու հետ.
> *ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ - ՆՈՐՎԵԳԻԱ 23:30 ,* 
> *11.02.2009.ԴՅՈՒՍԵԼԴՈՐՖ.*


Շատ Ընկերասեր հավաքականա Գերմանիաի հավաքական էնքան ընկերասեր որ՝
Գերմանիա-Նորվեգիա 0:1  :Think:  :Shok:  :Angry2:

----------


## Wolfs

Գերմանիա-Լիխտեյնխտեյն 4-0  :Hands Up:  :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## FC Bayern

Ընկերական հանդիպումներ՝
 Մայիսի 29_    Չինաստան 1-1 Գերմանիա
 Հունիսի 2  _    Արաբական Էմիրություններ 2-7 Գերմանիա  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## FC Bayern

Գերմանիայի երիտասարդական ( U-21 ) հավաքականը դարձել է Եվրոպայի չեմպիրն !!!! 

Կիսաեզրափակիչ՝  Գերմանիա 1-0 Իտալիա
          Եզրափակիչ՝  Գերմանիա 4-0 Անգլիա

----------


## FC Bayern

Ընկերական հանդիպում

Գերմանիա 2;0 Հարավային Աֆրիկա
Գոլերը  35`Գոմես(Բալակի փոխանցումից), 77՝ Օզիլ (Կլոզեի փոխանցումից)


Ամսի իննին լինելու է Գերմանիա Ադրբեջան հանդիպումը, չորրորդ խմբի հերթական խաղը

Ինչ որ մեկա կա, որ Գերմանիայի հավաքականի նվիրյալ երկրպագու(  :Jpit:  է իմ պես ???

----------


## Freddie

Երկրպագու եմ, եթե կարելի է այդպես ասել։ Բանը նրանում է, որ Գերմանիայի հավաքականը շատ եմ սիրում, միշտ իրանց կողմից եմ, բայց այս ընթացիկ խաղերը չեմ դիտում։ Ժամանակ չունեմ։ Միայն գավաթների ժամանակ եմ գարեջուրը ձեռքս առնում և ամբողջ տնով մեկ ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ՜ :LOL:  Բայց դե նրանցից լավը չկա :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------

FC Bayern (13.09.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

> Երկրպագու եմ, եթե կարելի է այդպես ասել։ Բանը նրանում է, որ Գերմանիայի հավաքականը շատ եմ սիրում, միշտ իրանց կողմից եմ, բայց այս ընթացիկ խաղերը չեմ դիտում։ Ժամանակ չունեմ։ Միայն գավաթների ժամանակ եմ գարեջուրը ձեռքս առնում և ամբողջ տնով մեկ ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ՜ Բայց դե նրանցից լավը չկա


Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Հայաստանում ինձնից բացի ուրիշ Գերմանիայի երկրպագու կա:

----------

Freddie (06.09.2009)

----------


## Freddie

> Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Հայաստանում ինձնից բացի ուրիշ Գերմանիայի երկրպագու կա:


Հա, ճիշտ ես։ Թե չէ հայերի մոտ մի տեսակ Գերմանիայի հավաքականը չսիրելու սինդրոմ կա։ :Blink:  Բայց ակումբում էլի սիրողներ կան։ Եթե չեմ սխալվում, Աշխարի առաջնությունն էր գնում, երբ ստեղ Գերմանիայի երկրպագուներով ամեն հաղթանակից հետո մտնում էինք ու «Դե տեսաք» էինք անում։ :LOL:

----------


## Freddie

Հ.Գ. Դե Բավարիան խոսք չկա։ Անշուշտ սիրում եմ։ Հարգում եմ այդ խումբը, քանի որ այդքան գերմանացի է մեջը խաղում։

----------

FC Bayern (13.09.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

> Հա, ճիշտ ես։ Թե չէ հայերի մոտ մի տեսակ Գերմանիայի հավաքականը չսիրելու սինդրոմ կա։ Բայց ակումբում էլի սիրողներ կան։ Եթե չեմ սխալվում, Աշխարի առաջնությունն էր գնում, երբ ստեղ Գերմանիայի երկրպագուներով ամեն հաղթանակից հետո մտնում էինք ու «Դե տեսաք» էինք անում։


Շատ ճիշտ ես, հայերը չգիտես ինչու Գերմանիա ու գերմանական թիմեր չեն սիրում: Իսկ էտ Գերմանիայի երկրպագուներին կարծեմ վաղուց արգելափակել են  :Sad:

----------


## FC Bayern

> Հ.Գ. Դե Բավարիան խոսք չկա։ Անշուշտ սիրում եմ։ Հարգում եմ այդ խումբը, քանի որ այդքան գերմանացի է մեջը խաղում։


Էտ դեպքում Բավարիայի բաժնում էլ մի քիչ գրի, շատ ուրախ կլինեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Freddie

> Շատ ճիշտ ես, հայերը չգիտես ինչու Գերմանիա ու գերմանական թիմեր չեն սիրում: Իսկ էտ Գերմանիայի երկրպագուներին կարծեմ վաղուց արգելափակել են


Դե, չէի ասի, որ բոլոր երկրպագուներին արգելափակել են։ Նրանցից մեկն էլ ես եմ և դեռ արգելափակված չեմ։ :Jpit:  Իսկ ակումբցի երկրպագուներից Ձնծաղիկին են հիշում։ Այժմ նա Eta Pegasi-ն է։ Անգամ իր ավատարը Բալակի նկարով էր փոխարինել։ :Love:

----------


## FC Bayern

2010 խմբային փուլ     
4-րդ խումբ

Գերմանիա 4:0 Ադրբեջան  :Yahoo: 

Գոլերը՝

14 Բալլակ (11մետրանոց )
55 Կլոզե
65 Կլոզե
70 Պոդոլսկի

Ուխխ, Կլոզեն դուբլա արել  :Yahoo:

----------

h.s. (10.09.2009), Yellow Raven (10.09.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

Գերմանիայի կանանց հավաքականը յոթերերդ անգամ նվաճել է Եվրոպայի չեմպիոնի կոչումը !! Եզրափակիչում նրանք 6-2 հաշվով հաղթել են անգլուհիներին

----------

Yellow Raven (13.09.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

Ամսի տասին կայանալիք Ռուսաստան-Գերմանիա խաղը ոնց կվերջանա ձեր կարծիքով՞՞՞՞

----------


## h.s.

> Ամսի տասին կայանալիք Ռուսաստան-Գերմանիա խաղը ոնց կվերջանա ձեր կարծիքով՞՞՞՞


Չգիտեմ ոնց, բայց ուզում եմ որ ռուսները հաղթեն :Smile: : Ենթադրում եմ 2:1 օգուտ ռուսների

----------


## Rammstein

Գերմանիաս կհաղթի, համարյա վստահ եմ:  :Love: 
Հաշիվն էլ փորձեմ գուշակել` 1:3:

----------


## FC Bayern

Գերմանիան կհաղթի !!! Իսկ հայերի մեծամասնության մոտ ինչպես միշտ սովորությունա երկրպագել Գերմանիայի դեմ  :Angry2:  :Angry2: 

Ռուսաստան 0-1 կամ 0-2 Գերմանիա

----------

ministr (11.10.2009), Rammstein (10.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Գերմանիան կհաղթի !!! Իսկ հայերի մեծամասնության մոտ ինչպես միշտ սովորությունա երկրպագել Գերմանիայի դեմ 
> 
> Ռուսաստան 0-1 կամ 0-2 Գերմանիա


Գերմանիայի դեմ ոչ մի բան էլ չունեմ, եթե ինձ նկատի ունեիր: Պարզապես Ռուսաստանի հավաքականին երկրպագում եմ :Wink:

----------

Լեո (09.10.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ հայերի մեծամասնության մոտ ինչպես միշտ սովորությունա երկրպագել Գերմանիայի դեմ


Ո՞նց, ախր ո՞նց կարելի ա էդ ֆաշիստներին երկրպագել… :Goblin: 
*h.s.*-ին նկատի չունեմ:

----------


## FC Bayern

Ռուսաստան 0-1 Գերմանիա  Հաղթեցինք !!! Գնում ենք Աշխարհի առաջնություն !!! Ուռաաաաա

Գոլը՝ 35 Միրոսլավ Կլոզե , Մեզուտ Օզիլի փոխանցումից  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

Գերմանիայից լավ հավաքական չկա !!!!

----------

Rammstein (12.10.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Շատ ափսոս, ես ուզում էի ռուսները հաղթեին  :Sad:

----------

h.s. (11.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Ռուսաստան 0-1 Գերմանիա  Հաղթեցինք !!! Գնում ենք Աշխարհի առաջնություն !!! Ուռաաաաա
> 
> Գոլը՝ 35 Միրոսլավ Կլոզե , Մեզուտ Օզիլի փոխանցումից 
> 
> Գերմանիայից լավ հավաքական չկա !!!!


Շնորհավոր :Smile:  
Բայց վերջին նախադասության հետ համամիտ չեմ

Հ.Գ. Մենակ թե էս անգամ էլ չասես, թե Գերմանիայի դեմ եմ :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

հանգիստ խաղացին գնացին տուն մարդիկ, ինչ պետք էր էն էլ արեցին, ճիշտ է մրցավարը սխալվեց ու 11 մետրանոց չնշանակոց, բայց դա էական բան չէր փոխի.

----------


## FC Bayern

> Շատ ափսոս, ես ուզում էի ռուսները հաղթեին


Ռուսները ով են, որ Գերմանացիների պես արիացիներին հաղթեն ՞՞՞՞

----------

h.s. (11.10.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

> հանգիստ խաղացին գնացին տուն մարդիկ, ինչ պետք էր էն էլ արեցին, ճիշտ է մրցավարը սխալվեց ու 11 մետրանոց չնշանակոց, բայց դա էական բան չէր փոխի.


11 մետրանոցը Ադլերը հանգիստ կբռներ  :Hands Up:  : Գիտես, թե քանի մոմենտ փրկեց մեր նոր Կահնը ՞՞՞՞

----------


## h.s.

> Ռուսները ով են, որ Գերմանացիների պես արիացիներին հաղթեն ՞՞՞՞


Հումո՞ր էր

Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալությունը սխալմունքա :Wink:

----------

Լեո (11.10.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

> Հումո՞ր էր
> 
> Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալությունը սխալմունքա


Ինչն էր հումոր, չհասկացա՞՞՞՞

----------


## Լեո

> Ռուսները ով են, որ Գերմանացիների պես արիացիներին հաղթեն ՞՞՞՞


Էդ Հիտլերն էր կարծում, որ գերմանացիները արիացի են: Ես տենց նացիստական մտքերին նշանակություն չեմ տալիս:

----------

h.s. (11.10.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

> Էդ Հիտլերն էր կարծում, որ գերմանացիները արիացի են: Ես տենց նացիստական մտքերին նշանակություն չեմ տալիս:


Բայց այնուամենայնիվ ռուսները մնում են ռուս, իրենց հարբեցող դեմքերով, հանձինս Պոգրեբնյակի, Արշավիրի և այլն  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց այնուամենայնիվ ռուսները մնում են ռուս, իրենց հարբեցող դեմքերով, հանձինս Պոգրեբնյակի, Արշավիրի և այլն


Պոգրեբնյակն ու Արշավինը կարգին ֆուտբոլիստներ են ու ոչնչով չեն զիջում *Խոզ*շտայգերին, կներեք, *Շվայն*շտայգերին:

----------


## h.s.

> Բայց այնուամենայնիվ ռուսները մնում են ռուս, իրենց հարբեցող դեմքերով, հանձինս Պոգրեբնյակի, Արշավիրի և այլն


Կարողա Գերմանիայի հավաքականում ախպերտա խաղում, որ տենց պաշտպանում ես: Ուժեղ հավաքականներիցա, բայց ոչ ամենաուժեղը: Ես ամբողջ խաղը չեմ նայել, դրա համար էլ չեմ ուզում կոնկրետ խոսալ առանձին պահերից ու ֆուտբոլիստներից: Իսկ Պոգրեբնյակն ու Արշավինը, ոնց որ Լեոն նշեց հեչ չեն զիջում գերմանացի խաղացողներին:

----------


## Tyler

Լավ էլ խաղում էին ռուսները, ուղղակի նեմեցների կարգը ավելի բարձր ա, դրա համար էլ մի գոլ խփին ու կրին  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Պոգրեբնյակն ու Արշավինը կարգին ֆուտբոլիստներ են ու ոչնչով չեն զիջում *Խոզ*շտայգերին, կներեք, *Շվայն*շտայգերին:


Հա, սկզբունքորեն *Մառան*նյակը, էհ *Պոգրեբ*նյակը վատ ֆուտբոլիստ չի, բայց իմ կարծիքով Շվայնշտայգերին չի հասնի:

----------

FC Bayern (12.10.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Տխուր նորություն ոչ միայն Գերմանիայի հավաքականի երկրպագուների համար, այլև ընդհանրապես ֆուտբոլի համար՝ ինքնասպան է եղել Գերմանիայի հավաքականի դարպասապահ Ռոբերտ Էնկեն :Sad:  
Էնկեն անհասկանալի պատճառներով իրեն նետել է գնացքի տակ: Ավելացնեմ, որ «Հանովերի» դարպասապահն ամուսնացած էր, իսկ 3 տարի առաջ սրտի կաթվածից մահացել էր նրա միակ դուստրը
Ցավակցում եմ բոլորին :Sad: 



Աղբյուր

----------

Ambrosine (27.05.2010), h.s. (11.11.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Շատ տխուրա :Sad:  Բոլորը կարծում են, որ ինքնասպանությունը կապվածա հենց աղջկա մահվան հետ: Ես էլ եմ ցավակցում :Sad:

----------


## Ozon

*ՀԱՎԵՐԺՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՆՇԱՆԻ ՆԵՐՔՈ
*

<<ֆուտբոլ խաղում են 22 մարդիկ, իսկ արդյունքում հաղթում են գերմանացիները>> Գարի Լինեկեր (Անգլիայի հավաքականի լեենդար ֆուտբոլիստ)
''

*Գերմանիայի ֆուտբոլի հավաքական*

Մականունը` Die Nationalelf, Bundesteam, Nationalmannschaft, Bundesmaschine, Deutschen

Կոնֆեդերացիան` ՈՒԵՖԱ

Ֆեդերացիան` Deutscher Fuշball-Bund (Գերմանական ֆուտբոլային միություն)
Գլխավոր մարզիչ` Յոահիմ Լյով

Մարզչի օգնական` Հանս-Դիտեր Ֆլիկ

Դարպասապահների մարզիչ` Անդրեաս Կյոպկե

Մենեջեր` Օլիվեր Բիրհոֆ

Ավագ` Ֆիլիպ Լահմ

Բոլորից շատ խաղեր անցկացրած ֆուտբոլիստ` Լոթար Մաթեուս (150)

Լավագույն ռմբարկուն` Գերդ Մյուլլեր (68)

Առաջին խաղը` Շվեյցարիա-Գերմանիա 5:3 (Բազել, Շվեյցարիա, 5 ապրիլի 1908թ)

Ամենախոշոր հաշվով հաղթանակը` Գերմանիա-Ռուսաստան 16:0 (Ստոկհոլմ, Շվեդիա, 1 հուլիսի 1912թ.)

Ամենախոշոր հաշվով պարտությունը` Անգլիա-Գերմանիա 9:0 (Օքսֆորդ, Անգլիա, 16 մարտի 1909թ.)

Մրցանակները`

*Աշխարհի առաջնություններ`

Բրոնզ` Իտալիա 1934թ.

Ոսկի` Շվեյցարիա 1954թ.

Արծաթ` Անգլիա 1966թ.

Բրոնզ` Մեքսիկա 1970թ.

Ոսկի` ԳՖՀ 1974թ.

Արծաթ` Իսպանիա 1982թ.

Արծաթ` Մեքսիկա 1986թ.

Ոսկի` Իտալիա 1990թ.

Արծաթ` Ճապոնիա/Հվ.Կորեա 2002թ.

Բրոնզ` Գերմանիա 2006թ.

Բրոնզ` ՀԱՀ 2010 թ.

Եվրոպայի առաջնություններ` 

Ոսկի` Բելգիա 1972թ.

Արծաթ` Հարավսլավիա 1976թ.

Ոսկի` Իտալիա 1980թ.

Արծաթ` Շվեդիա 1992թ.

Ոսկի` Անգլիա 1996թ.

Արծաթ` Ավստրիա/Շվեյցարիա 2008թ.
*

Գերմանիայի ֆուտբոլի հավաքականը ներկայացնում է Գերմանիան միջազ•ային և ընկերական խաղերում: 
Գերմանիայի միավորումից հետո հանդիսանում է ԳՖՀ-ի և ԳԴՀ-ի իրավահաջորդը Այն ղեկավարվում է Գերմանական ֆուտբոլի միության կողմից:

*Պարտադիր Ֆավորիտը*

Գերմանիայի հավաքականի ցուցադրած ֆուտբոլին վերաբերվում են տարբեր ձևերով: Միշտ կարելի է հիանալ նրանց ատլետիկ և վստահ խաղով: Կարելի է նաև քննադատել ավելնորդ պրագմատիզմի համար, սակայն այն, որ գերմանացիներ շատ  են սիրում ֆուտբոլ և դա կարողանում են անել բավականին հաջող, դրանում երկու կարծիք պարզապես լինել չի կարող: Ոչ մի խոշոր մրցաշար` լինի դա Եվրոպայի, թե Աշխարհի առաջնություն, չի անցնում առանց Գերմանիայի մասնակցությամբ: Եվ գրեթե միշտ ոչ թե մասնակցում են, այլև հավակնում են ամենաբարձր տեղերին: Աշխարհի և Եվրոպայի եռակի չեմպիոններ, աշխարհի քառակի փոխչեմպիոններ և բրոնզե մեդալակիրներ, եվրոպայի եռակի փոխչեմպիոններ: Եվ դա զարմանալի չէ, որ ամեն առաջնությունից առաջ անկախ այն բանից, թե Գերմանիան մտնում է հաղթողի գլխավոր հավակնորդների ցուցակում, թե ոչ միևնույն է, Գերմանիան եղել է, կա, ու կլինի պարտադիր ֆավորիտ:  


*Պատմությունը*


Գերմանիայի ազգային հավաքականը համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ համարվում է ամենատիտղոսակիր հավաքականներից մեկը: Իրենց նվաճած մեդալների քանակով գերմանացիները  համարվում է աշխարհի առաջին հավաքականը: 
Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմից հետո Գերմանիան ֆուտբոլում կարողացավ հասնել բավականին լուրջ հաջողությունների: Նախապատերազմյան ժամանակահատվածում գերմանացիները միայն մեկ անգամ` 1934 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնությունում էին կարողացել զբաղեցնել մրցանակային տեղ` այն էլ 3-րդ տեղը:
Պատերազմից հետո երկիրը բաժանվեց երկու մասի: ԳԴՀ-ում պետությունը մեծ ուշադրություն էր դարձնում անհատական, այլ ոչ թե թիմային սպորտաձևերին այդ պատճառով նրանք ֆուտբոլում ունեցած իրենց հաջողություններով ան•ամ մոտ էլ չէին երկաթյա վարագույրի մյուս կողմում գտնվող իրենց հայրենակիցներին:
1954 թվականի Շվեյցարիայում կայացած աշխարհի առանությունում ԳՖՀ հավաքականը ընդգրկվել էր 2-րդ խմբում, որտեղ նրա մրցակիցներն էին Հունգարիայի, Թուրքիայի և Հվ.Կորեայի հավաքականնները: Առաջին խաղում ԳՖՀ հավաքականը 4:1 հաշվով ջախջախեց Թուրքիայի հավաքականին, իսկ երկրորդ խաղում արդեն խոշոր 3 :Xeloq:  հաշվով պարտվեց մրցաշարի ֆավորիտին` Հունգարիայի հավաքականին: Հունգարացիները խմբում վստահորեն զբաղեցրին առաջին հորիզոնականը, իսկ գերմանացիները Թուրքիայի հավաքականի հետ երկրորդ հորիզոնականի համար անցումային խաղ անցկացրին, որում մրցակցին ջախջախեցին 7:2 հաշվով:
Քառորդ եզրափակչում ԳՖՀ-ի մրցակիցը Հարավսլավիայի ընտրանին էր, որին էլ գերմանացիները հաղթեցին 2:0 հաշվով: Կիսաեզրափակչում գերմանացիներին բաժին ընկավ Ավստրիայի հավաքակաը, որին նրանք հաղթեցին խոշոր 6:1 հաշվով:
Եզրափակչում արդեն 8-րդ րոպեին հունգարացիները հաղթում էին 2:0 հաշվով և թվում էր թե այս անգամ էլ լեգենդար Կոշիչի և Պուշկաշի թիմը կհաղթի խոշոր հաշվով, սակայն գերմանացիները կարողացան իրենց մեջ ուժ գտնել և արդեն 10-րդ րոպեին Մաքս Մառլոկը կրճատեց հաշվի տարբերությունը մինչև նվազագույնի, իսկ 18-րդ րոպեին Հելմուտ Ռանը դիպուկ հարվածով հավասարեցրեց այն: Երբ թվում էր, որ խաղի ելքը կվճռվի լրացուցիչ ժամանակում Ռանը ևս մեկ անգամ աչքի ընկավ: Արդյունքում գերմանացիները 3:2 հաշվով կամային հաղթանակ տարան հունգարացիների նկատմամբ:
ԳՖՀ-ում գործերը ավելի հաջող էին ընթանում և թիմի առաջխաղացումը ակնհայտ էր: 1958 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնությունում նրանք հասան մինչև կիսաեզրափակիչ, 1962 թվականի առաջնությունում քառորդ եզրափակիչ, իսկ 1966 թվականի առաջնությունում հասան եզրափակիչ, որտեղ զիջեցին տանտերերին` անգլիացիներին:
70-ականնները ԳՖՀ-ի հավաքականի և Մյունխենի ՙԲավարիայի՚ համար դարձան աստեղային: ՙԲավարիան՚ 3 անգամ` 1974, 1975 և 1976 թվականներին դարջավ Չեմպիոնների գավաթի հաղթող, իսկ հավաքականը, որի կորիզը կազմում էին ՙԲավարիայի՚ խաղացողները, դարձավ 1974 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնության հաղթող, 1972 և 1980 թվականների Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն և 1976 թվականի երկրորդ մրցանակակիր:
Ֆրանց Բեկենբաուերը հարձակմանը իր հաջող միացումներով փոխեց պաշտպաների մասին մինչ այդ ունեցած պատկերացումները և դարձավ ֆուտբոլի պատմության լավագույն պաշտպաններից մեկը, իսկ Գերդ Մյուլլերը իսկական ՙգոլ խփող մեքենա՚ էր: Հավաքականի կազմում նա անցկացրած 62 խաղերում դարձավ 68 գոլի հեղինակ: 
1974 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնությունը անցկացվեց ԳՖՀ-ում: ԳՖՀ հավաքականը ընդգրկված էր առաջին խմբում, որտեղ նրանց մրցակիցներն էին ԳԴՀ-ի, Չիլիի և Ավստրալիայի հավաքականները: ԳՖՀ-ի հավաքականը առաջին երկու խաղերում համապատասխանաբար 1:0 և 3:0 հաշվով հաղթեց Չիլիի և Ավստրալիայի հավաքականներին, իսկ վերջին խաղում 0:1 հաշվով զիջեց ՙպատի՚ մյուս կողմում գտնվող իրենց հայրենակիցներին: Արդյունքում խմբում զբաղեցրեց երկրորդ հորիզոնականը և մրցաշարի երկրորդ փուլում ընդգրկվեց B խմբում, որտեղ բացի նրանցից ընդգրկված էին նաև Լեհաստանի, Շվեդիայի և Հարավսլավիայի հավաքականները: Այս անգամ գերմանացիները հաղթեցին բոլոր երեք հանդիպումներում էլ և դուրս եկան եզրափակիչ, որտեղ նրանց մրցակիցը Հոլանդիայի հավաքականն էր: Այս խաղի արդեն 2-րդ րոպեին Յոհան Նեսկենսը 11 մետրանոցից առաջ մղեց հոլանդացիներին, սակայն գերմանացիները Պաուլ Բռայթների և Գերդ Մյուլլերի օգնությամբ դեռ առաջին խաղակեսում կարողացան առաջ անցնել հաշվի մեջ: Արդյունքում խաղը ավարտվեց 2:1 հօգուտ ԳՖՀ-ի: Գերմանացիները պատմության մեջ երկրորդ անգամ դարձան աշխարհի չեմպիոն:
70-ական թվականների հաղթական ավանդույթները շարունակեցին նոր սերնդի ֆուտբոլիստները: Կառլ-Հայնց Ռումենի•են, Լոթար Մաթեուսը, Ռուդի Ֆյոլլերը, Յուրգեն Կլինսմանը և Մաթիաս Զամերը դարձան համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի աստղեր: 1982 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնությունում գերմանացիները հասան մինչև եզրափակիչ, որտեղ զիջեցին իտալացիներին: 4 տարի անց Մեքսիկայում նրանք կրկին հասան եզրափակիչ, որտեղ զիջեցին Դիեգո Մարադոնայի Արգենտինային:
Այդուհանդերձ 4 տարի անց ԳՖՀ հավաքականը կարողացավ վրեժխնդիր լինել արգենտինացիներից:
Խմբային փուլում ԳՖՀ հավաքականի մրցակիցներն էին Կոլումբիան, ԱՄԷ-ն և Հարավսլավիան: Առաջին խաղում գերմանացիները խոշոր 4:1 հաշվով պարտության մատնեց Հարավսլավիայի հավաքականին, իսկ երկրորդ խաղում էլ ավելի խոշոր 5:1 հաշվով պարտության մատնեցին ԱՄԷ-ի հավաքականին: Խմբային փուլի վերջին խաղում գերմանացիները Կոլումբիայի հավաքականի հետ խաղն ավարտեցին ոչ-ոքի 1:1 հաշվով: 1/8-րդ եզրափակչում ԳՖՀ հավաքականի մրցակիցը Հոլանդիայի ընտրանին էր, որին գերմանացիները Կլինսմանի և Բրեմեի գոլերի շնորհիվ հաղթեցին 2:1 հաշվով: Քառորդ եզրափակչում գերմանացիները պարտության մատնեցին Չեխոսլովակիայի հավաքականին, միակ գոլը 11 մետրանոցից խփեց Մաթեուսը: Գերմանացիները կիսաեզրափակիչում են, որտեղ նրա մրցակիցը Անգլիայի հավաքականն էր: Անգլիայի հավաքականի հետ հանդիպումն անցավ բավականին լարված պայքարում, հիմնական և լրացուցիչ ժամանակներն ավարտվեցին ոչ-ոքի 1:1 հաշվով, իսկ հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոց հարվածաշարում ավելի հաջողակ գտնվեցին գերմանացիները` հաղթելով 4:3 հաշվով: Եզրափակչում` ինչպես և 4 տարի առաջ, գերմանացիների մրցակիցը Ար•ենտինայի հավաքականն էր, որին էլ գերմանացիները հաղթեցին 1:0 հաշվով, միակ գոլը 85-րդ րոպեին 11 մետրանոցից խփեց Բրեմեն: Եվ այսպես ԳՖՀ-ն պատմության մեջ երրորդ անգամ դարձավ աշխարհի չեմպիոն:
1990 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնությունից հետո Գերմանիան միավորվեց: Միավորված Գերմանիան 1996 թվականին նվաճեց Եվրոպայի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսը`կիսաեզրաձակիչում ետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցներով հաղթահարեցին առաջնության կազմակերպիչ` Ան•լիայի հավաքականին, իսկ ահա եզրափակչում 2:1 հաշվով առավելության հասան Չեխիայի ընտրանու նկատմամաբ :
1996 թվականի հաջողությունից հետո գերմանացիները դեռևս լուրջ հաջողությունների չեն հասել, եթե իհարկե 2002 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնության արծաթե մեդալը, 2006 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնության բրոնզե  և 2008 թվականի Եվրոպայի առաջնության արծաթե  և վերջապես 2010 թվականի բրոնզե մեդալները նման •երհզոր հավաքականի համար չի կարելի հաջողություն համարվել: 
1998 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնության քառորդ եզրափակչում Գերմանիայի հավաքականը խայտառակ 0:3 հաշվով զիջեց Խորվաթիայի հավաքականին, իսկ 2000 թվականի Եվրոպայի առաջնությունն էլ ավելի վատ դասավորվեց, •երմանացիներն անգամ չկարողացան հաղթահարել խմբային փուլը: Այդուհանդերձ, արդեն 2002 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնությունում գերմանացիները հասան մինչև եզրափակիչ, որտեղ 0:2 հաշվով զիջեցին Բրազիլիայի հավաքականին:
Եվրո-2004-ին գերմանացիները կրկին չափազանց անհաջող ելույթ ունեցան: Լատվիայի և Հոլանդիայի հավաքականների հետ ոչ-ոքին և պարտությունը Չեխիայի ընտրանուց գերմանացիներին դուրս մղեց պայքարից արդեն խմբային փուլում: Արդյունքում Ռուդի Ֆյոլլերը, ով գլխավորում էր հավաքականը, հեռացվեց իր պաշտոնից և նրան փոխարինեց Յուր•են Կլինսմանը:
2006 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնությունում Գերմանիան, որպես ընդունող երկիր, չմասնակցեց նախընտրական փուլին և միանգամից ընդգրկվեց А խմբում, որտեղ նրա մրցակիցներն էին Լեհատանի, Կոստա-Ռիկայի և Էկվադորի հավաքականները:
Բացման խաղում գերմանացիները 4:2 հաշվով հաղթեցին Կոստա-Ռիկայի հավաքականին: Գերմանացիների կազմում երկու գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ Միրոսլավ Կլոզեն:
Երկրորդ խաղը շատ ավելի դժվար ստացվեց և Գերմանիայի հավաքականը մեծ դժվարությամբ 1:0 հաշվով հաղթեց Լեհաստանի հավաքականին, միակ •ոլը խփեց փոխարինման մտած Օլիվեր Նոյվիլը: Վերջին խաղում •երմանացիները 3 անպատասխան գնդակ ուղղարկեց Էկվադորի հավաքականի դարպասը:
Փլեյ-օֆում գերմանացիների առաջին մրցակիցը Շվեդիայի հավաքականն  էր, որին նրանք հաղթեցին 2:0 հաշվով: Երկու անգամ էլ աչքի ընկավ Պոդոլսկին: Քառորդ եզրափակչում գերմանացիների մրցակիցը Արգենտինայի հավաքականն էր: Այս հանդիպման ժամանակ առաջինը հաջողության հասան արգենտինացիները, սակայն տանտերերը կարողացան կամային բարձր որակներ դրսևորել և 80-րդ րոպեին Կլոզեն հավասարեցրեց հաշիվը, իսկ հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոց հարվածաշարում ավելի դիպուկ գտնվեցին Գերմանիայի հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստները:
Կիսաեզրափակչում Գերմանիայի ընտրանուն կանգնեցրեց Իտալիայի հավաքականը: Հանդիպումը անցավ լարված և անզիջում պայքարում և հիմնական ժամանակում այդպես էլ հաղթողը չորոշվեց, իսկ լրացուցիչ ժամանակում Ֆաբիո Գրոսսոյի և Ալեսանդրո Դել Պիերոյի գոլերի շնորհիվ 2:0 հաշվով իտալացիները կարողացան առավելության հասնել Բունդեսթիմի նկատմամաբ: Արդյունքում գերմանացիները պետք է պայքարեին երրորդ տեղի համար, որում էլ նրանք գեղեցիկ և հարձակվողական խաղով 3:1 հաշվով հաղթեցին Պորտուգլիայի հավաքականին: Երկու ան•ամ աչքի ընկավ Շվայնշտայգերը, ևս մեկ անգամ Պետին դարձավ ինքնագոլի հեղինակ, իսկ պորտուգալացիներից միակ պատասխան գնդակը խփեց Նունու Գոմեշը: Արդյունքում մոտակա 4 տարիների ընթացքում գերմանացիները դարձան աշխարհի երրորդ ուժեղագույն թիմը:
2 տարի անց գերմանացիները գրեթե նույն կազմով հասան մինչև Եվրոպայի առաջնության եզրափակիչ, որտեղ 0:1 հաշվով զիջեցին իսպանացիներին, միակ գոլի հեղինակը դարձավ Ֆերնանդո Տորեսը:

----------

Ապե Ջան (13.07.2010)

----------


## Ozon

*Հավաքականի անցյալի հայտնի ֆուտբոլիստները*

Ֆրից Վալտեր, Ֆրանց Բեկենբաուեր, Ուվե Զելլեր,Կարլ-Հայնց Շնելին•եր, Զեպ Մայեր, Ուլի Հյոնես, Գերդ Մյուլեր, , Գյունտներ Նետցեր, Հանս Շվարցենբեկ, Վոլֆգանգ Օվերաթ, Պաուլ Բրայթներ, Մանֆրեդ Կալտց, Կարլ-Հայնց Ռումենիգե, Անդրեաս Բրեմե, Հանս-Պետեր Բրիգել, Դիտեր Այլթս, Կլաուս Ալլոֆս, Հորսթ Հրուբեշ, Ռայներ Բոնհոֆ, Կլաուս Աուգենտաուլեր, Մարկուս Բաբել, Մարիո Բասլեր, Թոմաս Բերտոլդ, Օլիվեր Բիրհոֆ, Մաթիաս  Զամեր, Օլիվեր Կահն, Անդրեաս Կյոպկե, Յուրգեն Կլինսման, Յուրգեն Կոհլեր, Շտեֆան Կունց, Ֆելիքս Մա•ատ, Հելմուտ Ռան, Ռուդի Ֆյոլեր, Բերտի Ֆոգտս, Լոթար Մաթեուս, Բերնդ Շուստեր, Անդրեաս Մյոլեր, Շտեֆան Էֆենբերգ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:17 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:16 ----------

2010 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնություն

2010 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնության ընտրական փուլը գերմանացիները հաղթահարեցին բավականին վստահորեն, չնայած որ Ռուսաստանի հավաքականի հետ ընդգրկված էին միևնույն խմբում: Գերմանացիներն ԱԱ ուղեգիր վաստակեցին ընտրական խմբային փուլի նախավերջին տուրում, երբ կարողացան Մոսկվայում 0:1 հաշվով պարտության մատնել ռուսներին:
Աշխարհի առաջնության խմբային փուլում Գերմանիայի հավաքականի մրցակիցներն Ավստրալիայի, Գանայի և Սերբիայի հավաքականներն էին: Առաջին խաղում գերմանացիները բավականին գեղեցիկ և հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրեցին և արդյունքում հաղթեցին 4:0 հաշվով: Երկրորդ խաղում թիմը անակնկալ կերպով պարտվեց Սերբիայի հավաքականին 0:1 հաշվով, իսկ խմբային փուլի վերջին խաղում նվազագույն հաշվով հաղթելով Գանայի հավաքականին` նվաճեց փլեյ-օֆի ուղեգիր: 2010 թվականի հունիսի 27-ին տեղի ունեցավ 1/8-րդ եզրափակչի Անգլիա-Գերմանիա հանդիպումը, որում գերմանացիները մի գլուխ բարձր էին իրենց մրցակցից և արդյունքում հաղթեցին 4:1 հաշվով: Հուլիսի 3-ին տեղի ունեցավ քառորդ եզրափակչի Գերմանիա-Արգենտինա հանդիպումը, այս անգամ էլ գերմանացիները ակնհայտ ուժեղ էին մրցակցից և հաղթեցին 4:0 հաշվով: Այս հանդիպումը Կլոզեի համար 100-րդն էր հավաքականի կազմում և նա դարձավ 2 գոլի հեղինակ խփելով աշխարհի առաջնությունների պատմության ընթացքում իր 14–րդ գնդակը և այդպիսով կրկնելով լեգենդար Գերդ մյուլլերի ռեկորդը: Արդյունքում արգենտինացիները հուսալքված էին, իսկ գերմանացիները կիսաեզրափակիչում էին: Կիսաեզրափակիչում Գերմանիայի հավաքականի մրցակիցը Իսպանիայի հավաքականն էր: Այդ խաղը անցավ լարված պայքարում իսպանացիների չնչին առավելությամբ: Եվ արդյունքում երկրորդ խաղակեսի միջնամասում Պույոլի խփաց միակ գնդակը հաղթանակ պարգևեց Իսպանիայի ընտրանուն: 3-րդ տեղի համար խաղում Գերմանիայի հավաքականը հանդիպեց Ուրուգվայի ընտրանու դեմ: Չնայած ՙմխիթարող եզրափակչին՚ Գերմանիայի և Ուրուգվայի հավաքականների միջև 3-րդ տեղի համար խաղը ընթացավ բավականին լարված և դիտարժան պայքարում: Գերմանիայի հավաքականը հանդիպմանը ներկայացավ ոչ հիմնական կազմով: Բունդեսթիմի կազմում բացակայում էին առաջատարներ` թիմի ավագ Ֆիլիպ Լահմը, Լուկաս Պոդոլսկին, Միրոսլավ Կլոզեն և Մանուել Նոյերը: Պաշտոնապես հայտարարվում էր, որ նշված ֆուտբոլիստները հանդիպմանը չէին մասնակցում վնասվածքների պատճառներով, սակայն դա պաշտոնապես, իսկ իրականում դժվար էր թաքցնել, որ կիսաեզրափակիչում Իսպանիայից կրած պարտությունից հետո հիասթափված առաջատարները տրամադրված չէին կրկին անգամ պայքարելու 3-րդ տեղի համար, ինչպես դա եղել էր 2006 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնության ժամանակ: Իհարկե դա կարելի հասկանալ քանի, որ Գերմանիայի ներկայիս հավաքականը աշխարհի առաջնության ընթացքում ցուցադրեց վառ ու դիտարժան ֆուտբոլ և միանշանակ նման խաղով Գերմանիան արժանի էր ամենաբարձր պարգևներին: Հարկ է նշել, որ վերջին առաջնություններում գերմանացիներին ակնհայտորեն ամենավճռական պահին ինչ-որ բան չի բավականեցնում: Այս անգամ էլ Բունդեսթիմը հաղթահարելով մրցակցին 3:2 հաշվով կրկին դարձավ աշխարհի առաջնության բրոնզե մեդալակիր:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:18 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:17 ----------

ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼ ԵՔՍՊՐԵՍՍ

----------


## Rammstein

> Ֆեդերացիան` Deutscher Fuշball-Bund (Գերմանական ֆուտբոլային միություն)
> Գլխավոր մարզիչ` Յոահիմ Լյով


Fuշball չկա, կա Fußball:
Մեկ էլ ոչ թե «Յոահիմ Լյով», այլ «Յոախիմ Լյով»:

----------

